# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  "Сценарий  новогодней программы" - номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"

## MAGISTRA

*"Сценарий новогодней программы" -
 номинация конкурса "Новогодний IN-KU FEST"*- В данной номинации принимаются сценарии от Поздравления на дому до массового праздника.

Оформление работы:

1.ФИО
2.Должность
3.Город
4.Название программы
5.Возрастная категория
6.Сценарий
__________________________
Фото и видео воплощенных сценариев на усмотрение  участника!!!

----------


## Леди N

1.ФИО
  Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение Центральный Дом культуры "Надежда" 
2.Должность
  Сценарий составлен заведующей Мисцевским клубом Малёвой Ниной Григорьевной. 
3.Город
 Сельское поселение Дороховское Орехово- Зуевского района Московской области.
4.Название программы
  "У всех Новый год!"
5. Возрастная категория- дошкольники и младший школьный возраст.

Сценарий игровой новогодней программы для детей  «У всех Новый год!».    

     В празднично украшенном зале звучат детские новогодние песни.
    В центре зала стоит наряженная ёлка.

      Звучит задорная музыка («...В каждом маленьком ребёнке...»).
    В зал вбегают Клоуны:

     Клоун Клёпа: Здравствуй, Ириска!

     Клоун Ириска: Здравствуй, Клёпа!

     К. Клёпа: С Новым годом!

     К. Ириска: С Новым счастьем!

     Клоуны жмут друг другу руки , кланяются и стукаются лбами.
     И с криками «ОЙ!» отскакивают друг от друга, потирая лбы ,
     замечают малышей.

     К. Клёпа: Ой! Смотри, детишек сколько!

     К.Ириска: Все они пришли на ёлку!
                       Здравствуйте, девочки!

     К. Клёпа: Здравствуйте, мальчики!
                      То ли детки молчат,
                      То ли я глуховат — ничего не слышу!
                      Скажите-ка погромче!
                      Здравствуйте, мальчики!

     К. Ириска: Здравствуйте, девочки!
                       Вот теперь другое дело!
                       Начинаем праздник смело!

     К. Клёпа: У всех Новый год!
                     Будут танцы, хоровод!

     К. Ириска: Поздоровались прекрасно,
                        Развлечёмся теперь классно!

     К. Клёпа: Вы все с нами , детвора,
                      Поиграть пришла пора!

   Клоуны выводят детей в зал ,все встают в хоровод.

     К. Ириска: Ребята, я буду говорить всего четыре слова.           Начинаются
                        они все одинаково, а заканчиваются по-разному:
                        снежинки, снегурочка, снеговик, снежки. На слова:
                        снежинки — кружимся, Снегурочка — прыгаем,
                        Снеговик — приседаем. Снежки — хлопаем по коленям
                        Запомнили? Начинаем игру!

   Звучит новогодняя песенка («Снежинка»). 
   Клоуны проводят игру.

     К. Клёпа: Ребята, скоро Новый год, и сейчас мы с вами будем 
                      готовиться к его встрече. Все мы любим этот праздник!
                      Правда? 

     К. Ириска:А кто мне скажет , почему Новый год один из любимых
                       праздников не только у детей , но и у взрослых?
                       (Ответы детей). 

     К. Клёпа: Правильно, потому что во время подготовки к нему
                      мы занимаемся тем, что наряжаем ёлку.

                      Чем же её украшают? (Ответы детей.)

     К. Ириска: Сейчас мы с вами поиграем в «Ёлочные игрушки»,
                        то есть на время превратимся в ёлочные украшения и 
                        представим, будто оказались на ёлке в праздничный 
                        день Нового года.

     К. Клёпа: Вы будете показывать движения ,которые могла бы                             
                      выполнить та или иная новогодняя игрушка.

  Клоуны показывают движения.
  «Шарик» - руки подняты вверх,сомкнутые в кольцо,поворот с
  округлёнными руками.
  «Звезда» - ноги на ширине плеч , руки в стороны. Под музыку ма-
  ленькими прыжками поворачивают корпус в разные стороны.
  «Сосулька» - руки вверх и опустить их кистями вниз. Лёгким шагом
  идут по кругу, потряхивая кистями рук (звенят).
  «Колокольчик» - ноги на ширине плеч, руки вдоль корпуса.
  Покачивание с ноги на ногу (колокольчик звенит.).

  Под музыку («Маленькая ёлочка») проводится игра.

      К. Ириска: Отлично у нас получилось! Вот теперь можно отме-
                         чать праздник! Ёлка готова! 

        К. Клёпа: Как здорово! Предлагаю провести игру и пригласить 
                       ещё друзей к нам на праздник. Вы не против ,ребята?
                       Тогда начинаем. 

   Клоунами проводится музыкальная игра («Ах, вы сени, мои сени...»

   Как у нас на Новый год
   Дети встали в хоровод
   И по кругу все пошли,
   Прямо к ёлке подошли.
                                              А под ёлкой скачет зайчик,
                                              Скачет зайчик — попрыгайчик                                      
            Вы попрыгайте , как зайчик, Вы попрыгайте скорей !

   ПРИПЕВ: И ещё раз: раз , два , три,
                     Вместе с нами повтори,
                     Вы попрыгайте, как зайчик
                     Вы попрыгайте скорей!

   Вот идёт лохматый пёс
   И зовут его «Барбос»,
   Вы. Как пёс Барбос полайте,
   Потрясите головой!

   ПРИПЕВ: И ещё раз: раз , Два , Три ,
                     Вместе снами повтори,
                     Вы , как пёс Барбос, полайте,
                     Потрясите головой.

    Вот идёт к нам серый котик,
    Чешет лапкой свой животик,
    Вместе с ним ты поспеши ,
    Свой животик почеши!

    ПРИПЕВ: И ещё раз: раз , два , три ,
                      Вместе снами повтори.
                      Вместе с котиком скорее
                      Свой животик почеши!

    Здесь, под ёлкою, Лиса,
    Лиса- рыжая краса,
    Замела хвостом следы, 
    Повтори за нею ты!

    ПРИПЕВ: И ещё раз: раз , два , три ,
                      Вместе с нами повтори,
                      Замела хвостом следы,
                      Повтори за нею ты!
    К нам пришёл и Серый волк,
    Серый волк — зубами — щёлк!
    Ты не бойся его, 
    Напугай — ка самого!

   По возможности в течении игры привлечь новых персонажей
   (Зайца, Собаку, Кота, Лису, Волка — ростовые куклы.)

    К. Ириска: А я хочу пригласить всех на прогулку по зимнему лесу.
                       Там так сейчас красиво! А помогут нам туда добраться
                       наши лесные друзья.

   Клоуны проводят игру. Хоровод вокруг ёлки.

    К. Клёпа: Погулять пошли мы в лес,
                     (Шагаем на месте).
                     Полный сказочных чудес.
                     По сугробам мы шагаем
                     (Шагаем , высоко поднимаем ноги.)
                     Выше ноги поднимаем.
    К. Ириска:В руки снега наберём.
                      (Наклоняемся вперёд).
                       И снежки лепить начнём.
                       («Лепим» снежки.)
                       Кинем их вперёд скорей,
                       Испугаем всех зверей.
                       (Выбрасываем вперёд правую руку).
    К. Клёпа: Нам теперь согреться нужно,
                     Потрём свои ладошки дружно.
                     (Потираем ладошки) 
                     Теперь уши , щёки , нос .
                     (Дотрагиваемся до ушей, щёк , носа .)
                     И не страшен нам мороз!
    К. Ириска:Соседу слева мы поможем,
                      Его ухо потрём тоже.
                     (Поворачиваемся налево, дотрагиваемся до уха соседа).
                     А теперь соседа справа.
                     (Дотрагиваемся до уха соседа справа).
    Клоуны вместе:
                     Молодцы , ребята , браво !     





   К. Клёпа: В честь ёлочки — красавицы
                    Мы песенку споём

   К. Ириска: В честь ёлочки — красавицы 
                      Мы танцевать пойдём.

    Хоровод («В лесу родилась ёлочка»).

   К. Клёпа: Пришла пора — и завершилась наша встреча!
                    Окончен новогодний карнавал.

   К. Ириска: В гостях вы были у друзей сердечных,
                      И в доброй сказке каждый побывал!

   К. Клёпа: Давайте все под Новый год
                    Друг другу пожелаем
                    Здоровья , Счастья ,новых сил.

    К. Ириска: Пусть ёлка нарядно огнями сверкает...
                       Пусть песни и смех ваш звучат , не смолкают.

    К. Клёпа:И пусть будет радостным весь этот год -
                    Уж очень вы все симпатичный народ!

    Клоуны вместе: А на прощанье всем народом
                                Грянем дружно -
                                С Новым годом!!!

----------


## Нина Лаптева

1.ФИО
Лаптева Нина Анатольевна
2.Должность
руководитель праздничного агентства "12 месяцев"
3.Город
г.Киров, Кировская область
4.Название программы
Поздравление Деда Мороза и Снегурочки на дому
5.Возрастная категория
2-5 лет
6.Сценарий

Сценарий поздравления Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.

Характеристика: поздравление на дому
Возраст: 2-5 лет
Количество детей: поздравление легко трансформируется на количество детей от 1 до 5.

Стук (звонок) в дверь. Ребёнок открывает дверь. На пороге появляется Снегурочка.

Снегурочка: -  На улице кружит пушистый снежок,
С праздником в гости к тебе мы, дружок!
Будем с тобой Новый Год мы встречать,
Песенки петь, да в игры играть!
Меня зовут Снегурочка! А тебя? (подаёт руку ребёнку)

- Ребёнок отвечает (к примеру, Петя)

Снегурочка: - Вместе с Дедушкой Морозом мы к тебе торопились с праздником всех поздравить, хоровод поводить у ёлки и подарки подарить. Ой..(замечает, что Деда Мороза нет) А где же Дед Мороз. Петенька, ты Дедушку Мороза не видел?
Ребёнок: Нет…
Снегурочка: Ах, где же он. Давай позовём его…. Дедушка Мороз… Не отзывается. А Давай будем звать Деда Мороза и в ладоши хлопать. Дедушка Мороз… Опять тишина. Позовём  Мороза, похлопаем в ладоши, и потопаем ножками. Может тогда он нас услышит?

(за дверью зазвучали колокольчики(после колокольчики-бубенчики прячутся в мешок), дверь открывается, входит Дед Мороз)

Дед Мороз: - А я Дедушка Мороз, 
Я подарки Вам принёс.
Ох, тяжёл же мой мешок.
Ну, встречай меня, дружок!
Снегурочка: -  Петенька, а вот и Дед Мороз! Дедушка Мороз, а ты что так долго, мы тебя заждались?
Дед Мороз: - А я Снегурочка узоры на окнах рисовал, со снежинками в хороводе кружился, а потом у двери решил послушать, ждут ли здесь меня, встречают ли!
Снегурочка: - Конечно, ждут Дедушка Мороз! Дед Мороз, а что у тебя в мешке?
Дед Мороз: - А в мешке у меня, внученька, игры забавные, да песни весёлые.
Снегурочка: - Петя, с Дедушкой Морозом поиграем?
Ребёнок: - Да…
Дед Мороз: - Так-так, мой мешочек открываем и в снежочки поиграем! 
Снегурочка: - Ах, Дедушка Мороз! Но снежки растают.
Дед Мороз: - Нет, Снегурочка, не растают. Мы снежками будем играть на снежном покрывале.

(из мешка достают круг диаметром 1,5-2 метра, голубого (или белого) цвета со снежинками прикреплёнными к покрывалу)

Дед Мороз: - Вот оно, какое покрывало снежное, теперь снежки точно не растают. А вот и снежки (из мешка достаёт снежки (синтепоновые лёгкие шарики)) Устроим снегопад?
Ребёнок: - Да…

ИГРА «Снегопад». На натянутое «снежное полотно» кладут снежки. Сильно трясут ткань так, чтобы все снежки оказались на полу. Можно не один раз.

Снегурочка: - Ура, снегопад! 
Дед Мороз: - Ух, хорошо поиграли! А снежки теперь нужно обратно в мешочек складывать. Понесу их в свою избушку, чтобы не растаяли. 
Снегурочка: - Дедушка Мороз. А давай один снежок на память Пете подарим. 
Дед Мороз: - Давай! А ты, Петя, снежок на ёлочку повесь и пусть он напоминает тебе обо мне и внучке моей Снегурочке. Но чтобы снежок у тебя не растаял, мы его превратим в новогодний шарик – ёлочное украшение. Поможешь нам волшебничать?
Ребёнок: - Да…
Снегурочка: - Кладём снежок в варежку Деду Морозу. Варежку закрываем. Говорим волшебные слова – Снегобум, снегобам, дверь открыта чудесам! Снеголям, снеголок – превращайся же снежок!

ФОКУС. Волшебные слова проговариваются и из варежки достают пластиковый шарик – ёлочное украшение.

Снегурочка: - Повесим снежок на ёлку. И споём песню весёлую у красавицы ёлочки.

ХОРОВОД. «Маленькой ёлочке» с движениями, которые показывают Дед Мороз и Снегурочка.

Снегурочка: - Дедушка Мороз, а что ещё в мешочке? 
Дед Мороз: - А в мешке моём зверята, очень дружные ребята! Тоже в гости к Вам спешили, угощенья не забыли. 
Снегурочка: - Кто же из зверюшек спрятался в твоём мешке?
Дед Мороз: - А вот вы и угадайте! А если угадаете правильно, то зверята подарят сладости.

ЗАГАДКИ-ЗВЕРЯТКИ. Для загадок берутся игрушки на палочке. В небольшой ёмкости на палочке прячется игрушка, когда палочку поднимаем, то из ёмкости  появляется игрушка. Как только ребёнок отгадывает, показывают отгадку, выдвигая игрушку. Может даже ребёнок сам выдвигать отгаданных зверят. В лапах зверят прикреплены разные конфетки.
1.	Он немного косолапый
 Бурый хвост и даже лапы.
Любит он малину, мёд.
И в глухом лесу живёт.
Кто же это? Кто подскажет?
Правильный ответ покажет?
(Медведь)

    2. Живёт на опушке лесной 
    Небольшой зверёк озорной,
    Прыг да скок по полянке скачет,
    Хвостик маленький с испугу прячет.
    А что это за зверёк?
    Отгадай скорей, дружок.  
    (Заяц)
2.	Что такое, кто поймёт?
Кто-то яблоко везёт.
Вот и листик едет красный.
И зверёк такой прекрасный.
Может сразу угадаешь?
Что за зверь? Его ты знаешь?
(Ёж)

Дед Мороз: - Да, загадки все угадали! 
Снегурочка: - Дед Мороз! А Петя для тебя подарок приготовил.
Дед Мороз: - Подарки я люблю. 
Снегурочка: - Петя расскажет стихотворение.

СТИХОТВОРЕНИЕ ребёнка

Дед Мороз: - Спасибо за такой подарок. Ну, а мы же не с пустыми руками! У нас для тебя подарочек в мешке. Снегурочка, неси подарок!

Снегурочка смотрит в мешок, делает вид, что подарка там нет.

Снегурочка: - Дедушка Мороз, а подарка там нет.
Дед Мороз: - Ох, я, забывчивый какой. Ну, конечно же его там нет. Нужно волшебство, чтобы подарок в мешке появился. Петя, помоги Дедушке! Возьмёмся за мой посох морозный. Громко скажем: «Крибле-крабле-бис, подарок появись!» И стукнем посохом.

Дед Мороз вместе с ребёнком стукает посохом, говоря волшебные слова. Звезда на посохе загорается (заранее попросить родителей немного приглушить свет, Дед Мороз нажимает на кнопочку на посохе, загораются светодиоды на звезде). 

Дед Мороз: - А сейчас вместе заглянем в мешок.

Дед Мороз, Снегурочка и ребёнок заглядывают в мешок и достают подарок.

Снегурочка: - Петенька! Поздравляем тебя с Новым Годом! 
Дед Мороз: - Пусть сказка в дом приходит чаще,
Пусть чудеса всегда гостят!
Пусть лишь здоровье, только счастье
Окружает всех ребят.
Снегурочка: - Петя, нам пора с тобой прощаться! Ещё много замечательных детишек ждут нас в гости! До новых встреч!
Дед Мороз: - До свидания!

Дед Мороз и Снегурочка уходят, прощаясь с ребёнком.

----------


## Леди N

1.ФИО  
Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры Центральный Дом культуры "Надежда" сельского поселения Дороховское
2.Должность  
Урываева Наталья Владимировна (директор) 
3.Город
Посёлок Авсюнино Орехово- Зуевского района Московской области
 4.Название программы
Новогодняя акция "Сказка в каждый дом"
 5.Возрастная категория
Дошкольный возраст.
 6.Сценарий

Походам сказочных героев по АДРЕСАМ предшествует работа, которая проливает свет на некоторые элементы сценария. Это непосредственно вот что:
1.	Объявление о проведении новогодней акции «Сказка в каждый дом»

Пригласите в гости Деда Мороза и Снегурочку, которые вовлекут вашего ребёнка в музыкальное представление и подарят ему ощущение незабываемой сказки, в которой малыш сможет принять участие!! Пусть этот сюрприз подарит Вам приятные эмоции и не менее приятные воспоминания- ведь этот сюрприз будет ДОЛГОЖДАННЫМ и ЗАПЛАНИРОВАННЫМ!! Дед Мороз прочтёт письмо, которое ВЫ  с МАЛЫШОМ заблаговременно напишете и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО исполнит новогодние ЖЕЛАНИЯ!
Снова сказка в дом войдёт, лучшая на свете,
Если будем в Новый год мы душой, как дети.
За окном метель метёт, время стрелки крутит,
Верим мы, что в Новый год НОВЫМ счастье будет!!
(ждём всех желающих в Доме культуры)
2. Когда родители приходят делать заказ и оплачивают эту услугу, им предлагается написать с ребёнком письмо Деду Морозу и предварительно опустить его в КРАСИВЫЙ новогодний ящик, который висит в помещении Дома культуры. ( При осуществлении заказа обсуждается ещё один важный момент: если родители желают подарить ребёнку несколько подарков, то один из них обязательно дарится лично Дедом Морозом и Снегурочкой во время работы на дому, а появление другого подарка, например, того, о котором идёт речь в письме, обязательно случится в Новогоднюю ночь по обещанию Деда Мороза, то есть артисты обыгрывают эту ситуацию по договорённости с заказчиками).

Литературный сценарий поздравления на дому Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.

(звонок в дверь, аниматоры используют в работе магнитофон на батарейках с записанной тематической музыкой для создания сказочной атмосферы)

Дед Мороз
- Здравствуйте, а вот и я!
С Новым годом Вас, друзья!
Был у вас я год назад,
Видеть всех я очень рад!
Подросли, большими стали!
А меня- то Вы узнали?
Всё такой же я седой,
Но совсем, как молодой!
И готов пуститься в пляс хоть сейчас!
Так давайте веселиться,
Возле ёлочки кружиться!

Снегурочка
- Под новый год, как  в сказке,
Полным- полно чудес:
Спешат на поезд ёлки,
Покинув зимний лес.
Подмигивают звёзды и водят хоровод
И всё это случается под Новый год!!
Смешинки, как снежинки,
Кружась, летят, летят.
И песенки повсюду весёлые звучат. 

Ребята, а давайте порадуем дедушку и споём его песенку любимую про ёлочку.

(пение песни «В лесу родилась ёлочка»)

Дед Мороз
- Ребята, а Вы мороза не боитесь?

Снегурочка
- Что ты, дедушка!
Нам морозы- не беда!
Не страшны нам холода!
Мы танцуем и поём-
Очень весело живём!

Дед Мороз
- А вот я сейчас проверю…
(игра «Заморожу»: ДМ: «Сейчас я  заморожу  вам… носики!». Ребятишки закрывают носики руками, чтоб ДМ  не успел до них дотронуться. Затем ДМ пытается заморозить ушки, глазки, животики, ручки, ножки и т.д. )

Снегурочка
- Дедушка, зачем ребят пугаешь?
За уши, за носики хватаешь?

Дед Мороз
- Я сегодня очень весел
И с ребятами дружу!
Никого не заморожу,
Никого не простужу,
Хоть Мороз я- настоящий-
Из глухой, дремучей чащи,
Где стоят в сугробах ели..
Где бураны и метели…
Где леса- дремучие
Да снега- сыпучие!

Снегурочка
- Весёлые затеи принёс нам Новый год!
Весёлой, звонкой песней начнём наш хоровод!?
Хоровод- «Весёлый»- так он называется
В хороводе этом веселье продолжается!

(музыкальная игра «Весёлый хоровод» с движениями: Становись в хоровод-шаг
                                                                                              Будем веселиться- шаг
                                                                                             Будем вместе все в кругу- поворот
                                                                                            Весело кружиться- поворот
                                                                                           А мы сядем на коней- скачем
                                                                                          По полю помчимся- скачем
                                                                                         Маме с папой до земли
                                                                                        Низко поклонимся- поклон)

Снегурочка
- Продолжаем веселиться, возле ёлочки кружиться…
Ручку ты должен мне протянуть
 И улыбнуться не забудь!

Дед Мороз
- Снегурочка, опять игру придумала.

Снегурочка
- А ты посмотри, дедушка, какую весёлую!!

(музыкальная игра «И улыбнуться не забудь!» с движениями: 
                                                                            руку   ты   должен  мне   протянуть (2 раза)                                     правую  руку,
 левую  руку  
 и   улыбнуться   не   забудь  (2 р.)

Дед Мороз
- Очень весело играли!
Свою ловкость показали!
Я теперь хочу послушать
Кто стихи читает лучше…

(чтение стихов, а может и музыкальных стихов- песенок)
Снегурочка
- Дед Мороз сказал сегодня: «В этот праздник новогодний
Отнести подарки нужно деткам добрым и послушным!»

(игры- беседы с детьми: 
- А кто здесь самый послушный?
- Кто мамин помощник?
- А кто может маму огорчил? А потом иправился?
- Что интересное и главное случилось в этом году?
- Чему научился?)

Дед Мороз
- До чего же хороши в доме Вашем малыши.
Я хочу вас наградить и подарок подарить!
Где тут, внучка, мой мешок?
Где конверт заветный?
Что в письме просил дружок?
Час настал ответный!
(ДМ достаёт из мешка пачку писем, комментирует надписи на конвертах, пока не доберётся до нужного, внимательно перечитывает письмо(а) вслух и дарит подарки ребятам)

Дед Мороз
- Вам подарки разбирать, а нам с внучкой продолжать!
Обойти ребят всех нужно- никого не позабыть!
Всех, кто ждёт меня сегодня обещал я навестить!

Снегурочка
- Спят поля под снежной крышей.
В сонной дрёме небосвод.
По земле идёт неслышно
Невидимкой Новый год!

Дед Мороз
- Лёгкой поступью, без звука
Прошагав весь путь пешком
Он войдёт ко всем без стука
Ровно в полночь в каждый дом!

- До свидания!!

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

1.* ФИО :*Калинина Жанна Владимировна
*2.Должность*  Педагог-дополнительного образования
*3.Город* Псковская обл. г. Порхов
*4.Название программы* На балу у Феи кукол.
*5.Возрастная категория* школьники 1-4 кл
*6.Сценарий*
(Возле елки  расставлены разные игрушки, и герои сказки стоят в застывших позах, и только после этого дети входят в зал. Начинает играть музыка. Входит ФЕЯ КУКОЛ)
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ Приходит Новый Год, а с Новым Годом приходит волшебство. Только в новогоднюю ночь я, Фея Кукол, с помощью моей волшебной палочки могу вдохнуть жизнь в эти игрушки. Завтра магазин опустеет, кукол подарят детям - и они расстанутся друг с другом, может быть, навсегда. Ну а сегодня я хочу подарить им праздник, пусть куклы оживут и вместе с нами будут петь, танцевать играть и веселиться. Крибле-крабле-бумс! А ну-ка, просыпайтесь лежебоки!(Взмах волшебной палочки – музыка, куклы оживают)
Мальвина  Какой  красивый зал, какая нарядная елка, а сколько ребят и все такие праздничные и веселые. Что же здесь будет?
Оловянный Солдатик.  Ну как же можно забыть о таком прекрасном событии, как Новый год! Это же самый лучший праздник в году. И только сегодня мы можем стать живыми, благодаря волшебной палочки нашей Доброй Феи кукол. И устроить волшебный новогодний бал!
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. Всех поздравляю с Новым годом!
                         Желаю счастья вам, друзья!
                          Мы праздник встретим хороводом,
                          Веселье, радость не тая.
Матрешка. Пришли мы к ёлочке нарядной,
Так долго ждали встречи с ней.
Давайте за руки возьмёмся,
Начнём свой праздник поскорей!
Оловянный Солдатик  Новый год! Новый год!
                                          Музыка плясать зовёт!
                                          Пусть кружится возле ёлки
                                          Новогодний хоровод! 
                               (Песня Хоровод) ( Появляется Бармалей)
БАРМАЛЕЙ.  Ничего не понимаю. В Аф¬рике зимы не бывает, а тут целые сугро¬бы лежат. (Трогает елку.) И пальмы колючие.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ : Это не пальмы, это елки.
Бармалей. А ананасы? Мелкие какие-то.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. Это шишки.
Бармалей. Обезьяны маленькие и пушистые.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. Это белки.
Бармалей . А ты кто, Снегурочка?
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ . Нет. Фея .А вы откуда будете?
Бармалей. Из Африки. Ты что, не знаешь Африку?
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. Нет
Бармалей.  Ну как же: «В Африке акулы, В Африке гориллы.
                       В Африке большие злые крокодилы».
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. А.… Так вы крокодил!
Бармалей. Слушай, фея, ты,  что крокодилов не видела?
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. Зайцев видела, волков  видела, медведей, а вот крокодила — первый раз.
Бармалей. Да не крокодил я!
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. Значит, горилла.
Бармалей. Почему это я горилла?
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ  Вы же сами го¬ворили: «В Африке гориллы,
В Африке большие злые крокодилы…» Раз не крокодил, значит, горилла.
Бармалей, Это я тебе про Африку рассказывал. Про животных,  а  я  злой разбойник Бармалей. Меня все бояться должны.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. И я?
Бармалей. И ты.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ. Почему?
Бармалей. Да потому. Что  я злой и жадный Бармалей! - Хааааамм!!!!!! (угражающий крик на зрителей)
Пугаю я в ночи людей!- Хаааааамм!!!!!!
Меня боится детвора!- Хаааааамм!!!!!!
Спасайтесь все скорей! - Хаааааамм!!!!!!
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ  Уважаемый Бармалей или как там вас, ваши шутки совсем не смешные, и вообще у нас скоро праздник, нам готовиться надо, гостей встречать.
Бармалей.  Если ты еще не поняла куколка. То я как раз прибыл из Африки, чтоб праздник вам испортить. Справедливость восстановить.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ.  Это какую такую  справедливость?
Бармалей.  Это кто такой умный придумал, что Новый год должен быть зимой? Почему – это вам праздник, подарки, веселье, а нам бедным Бармалеям  только Жара, бананы и обезьяны! Нет у нас праздника, не будет и у вас! Так, что иди и передай своему деду нечего ему тут делать, если придет  праздник  устраивать, вмиг растоплю, как мороженое в микроволновке!
Фея Кукол  Ребята, не бойтесь, Дед Мороз обязательно, что –нибудь придумает.  А вы пока постарайтесь, смягчить сердце Бармалея веселой песней Есть на свете Новый год.(Фея уходит.После песни)  (Появляется Баба-Яга)
ЯГА.  Привет, Бармалей! 
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Кто здесь?
ЯГА. Ты ведь Бармалей?
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Я – то Бармалей! А  вот  ты кто?
ЯГА. Я - Баба-Яга.
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Так  я тебе и поверил! Что думаешь, если я Бармалей, живу в Африке, то  не знаю, как Баба Яга выглядит?
ЯГА. Говорю тебе - я Баба-Яга!
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Какая ты Баба-Яга! Тоже мне бабушка! Костяная ножка!
ЯГА. А тебе обязательно надо, чтобы я была старой каргой? Летала в ступе и жила в избушке на курьих ножках безо всяких удобств? Не дождёшься!(поет)
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Вот теперь верю - Яга!
ЯГА. Ну и что ты собираешься  делать!
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Ты это о чём?
ЯГА. Я о празднике, который затеяли эти противные куклы! Я тоже не хочу, чтобы он состоялся. Надо придумать какую-то ПАКОСТЬ!
БАРМАЛЕЙ А тебе –то чем этот праздник помешал?
Яга Ох, как же я зиму-то ненавижу! Шубу эту ужасную, ненавижу, ноги в снег по колено проваливаются, холод собачий! Но теперь я знаю, как победить Зиму. Зима это что? То есть кто? Зима это Дед Мороз! Не будет его, не будет и Зимы. А значит не будет Нового года! Останутся только подарки, которые все будут наши!! А для этого надо завладеть волшебной палочкой и тогда мы  превратим Деда Мороза в большую лужу! Праздник не состоится, все останутся без подарков. А главное наступит лето!
 (Тема Робота)
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Осторожно! Нас подслушивают!(Шарахается от Робота)
Чудовище!
Робот. Я - свой!
ЯГА. Какой такой свой?
Робот. Я – Робот
ЯГА. Ты - кровожадный?!
Робот. Я? Да! (Бармалей и Баба Яга с криком разбегаются,  прячутся за елку). Ну, то есть - не очень! Я тоже веселье и праздники не люблю! 
ЯГА. Откуда ты такой взялся?! Я тебя раньше ни в каких сказках не встречала! Русским духом от тебя  не пахнет!
Робот. Так  я  компьютерный. Я тоже ненавижу детей, они так и норовят меня уничтожить! А потом радуются своей победе! Я хочу лишить их  праздника.
Яга. Значит будем вместе придумывать, как завладеть волшебной палкой и  одолеть Деда Мороза .
БАРМАЛЕЙ  А че тут  думать-то. Украдем волшебную палку– и дело в шляпе!
Баба Яга А потом, как  всегда нас поймают, да еще  стыдить и … воспитывать будут… Тьфу! Такие говорят большие, воровать не хорошо… Да и как мы здесь украдем-то. Вон сколько свидетелей. Они сразу в милицию побегут жаловаться: "Так мол и так, дяденька милиционер, приходили трое: один лохматый с бородой, другая с метлой, нос кочергой, третий ржавый и скрипучий и украли  волшебную палочку у Феи. Да еще и Деда Мороза погубили." А это Бармалеюшка уже статья не на один год тюрьмы потянет. (к детям) - Побежите в милицию?
Дети- Да (нет)
Баба Яга Ух, ябеды! Думай, Бармалей, думай, скрипи извилинами! (Ходят– думают.)
ЯГА. Придумала!
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Ну?!
ЯГА. Надо , чтобы кто-то волшебную палочку украл за нас, и нам отдал. И тогда мы Деда Мороза в большую лужу превратим! Праздник  сорвем, подарки заберем!А главное наступит лето!
Робот  А нас никто не сможет обвинить в воровстве!
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Ура!! (Детям) Ну что слышали? То-то же! Знай наших! Мы вам покажем!
ЯГА. Теперь надо придумать, как  и кого можно заставить это сделать!
Робот.  Я попробую... Вон идёт кто-то... Я их  подговорю палочку стащить... 
ЯГА. Ты, попытайся. Мы тут рядом будем!
(Бармалей и Яга прячутся. Робот одевает маску хомяка. К ёлке подходят  Мальвина, Матрешка и Солдатик)
 Матрешка Какая у нас красивая елка! Вот тебе Солдатик, какая игрушка нравится?
Солдатик  Я хлопушки люблю.
Мальвина А мне вон тот красный шарик нравится!
Матрешка Жаль, что конфет не повесили и пряников, я их так люблю.
Солдатик Забыли наверное, торопились.
Мальвина Друзья, смотрите, под елкой коробка с конфетами давайте их повесим.(Начинают вешать)
Солдатик Вешай выше, чтоб какой-нибудь Карлсон быстро все не съел.
Матрешка. А я не могу высоко. У меня рост маленький.
Робот  (тихо подходит). А можно  стул поставить, и кто-нибудь высокий, достанет...
Солдатик . А чего это ты раскомандовался?
Мальвина . Советы давать каждый может!
Робот. Просто помочь хотел...
Солдатик . Небось, сами не дураки! Разберёмся! Ты вообще, кто такой?
Робот. А я -   хомячок.
Мальвина. Кто?
Робот. Хомячок.
Мальвина. Таких хомячков не бывает.
Робот. Почему?
Матрешка. Хомячки маленькие, а ты - вон какой!
Робот. А я большой. Я - хомяк!..
Солдатик. Что-то ты, не похож на хомячка. 
Робот Я редкой африканской породы хомячок!
Все . А-а-а!
Солдатик А мы тут решили Новогодний бал устроить.
Робот  А на вашем бале шутки и розыгрыши приветствуются?
Солдатик Конечно!
Робот А давайте, мы - тогда... Возьмём у Феи волшебную палочку,  и наколдуем что-нибудь смешное...
Мальвина. Как возьмём?
Робот . Потихоньку.
Матрешка. Украдём что ли?
Робот. Да нет! Одолжим на время! Представляете: все придут, а на ёлке вместо шишек морковки растут! А можно знаете что? Можно превратить этот пол в каток. Все прибегут и – бух!
Мальвина . Это весело, конечно. Только брать без спросу нехорошо!
Робот. Так ведь это ради шутки!
Мальвина. Всё равно - нехорошо...
Матрешка Так что придётся тебе, хомяк, подождать общего праздника...
Солдат. Да ты не грусти! Вот, бери конфеты, развесь их на ёлке, а мы пока пошли Деда Мороза и Снегурочку встречать. (Уходят. Из своих укрытий выползают Яга и Бармалей.)
ЯГА. Эх ты! 
Робот. Я старался...
ЯГА Видать,самой поработать придётся. На вас надежды мало! Прячьтесь! Кто-то идёт !(Робот  и Бармалей прячутся. Яга садится одевает корону делает вид, что плачет Появляется Снегурочка   поет Яга рыдает.)
Снегурочка: 
Здравствуйте, девочки, 
Здравствуйте, мальчики, 
Рада я встретиться с вами на празднике! 
С елкой нарядной я вас поздравляю, 
Радости, счастья всем вам желаю. 
 Кто ты, девица? Почему плачешь? Может, обидел кто?
ЯГА. Я - царевна Несмеяна. Заколдовала меня злая волшебница и разучилась я смеяться... И только Дед Мороз сможет мне помочь, а его все нет.(Плачет)
Снегурочка Не переживай Царевна. Дедушка обязательно придет, он не должен  опоздать на праздник.
ЯГА. А если не придет. А если заблудиться. Что тогда со мной  будет? Не хочу в Новом году остаться плаксой.(Плачет)Хочу прямо сейчас стать веселой.
Снегурочка Прямо не знаю. Как тебе помочь? Придумала, сейчас мы с ребятами станцуем веселый танец и тебе обязательно станет весело и плакать не захочется.(танцуют Веселый танец )
ЯГА  (Плачет) Ой не помогло, только еще больше плакать захотелось от того, что все веселятся, а ты не можешь.
Снегурочка А мы еще песню веселую знаем, вот она то точно тебя развеселит.( поют песню Когда приходит Новый год)
ЯГА  (Плачет) Не то все это, совсем не то.
Снегурочка. Тогда я не знаю. Что еще можно придумать!
ЯГА  Есть один способ! Но ты не захочешь мне помочь, (плачет)
Снегурочка Тише-тише не плачь, смотри, как сыро стало в зале. Говори, что надо делать, чтоб вернуть тебе смех.
ЯГА   У Феи кукол есть волшебная палочка, если ее взять в руки, то она исполняет любое желание. Только вот Фея ее ни кому не дает!
Снегурочка А если вежливо попросить?
ЯГА  Все равно не даст, не доверяет она волшебство чужим. А вот тебе точно не откажет, ты же Снегурочка!!
Снегурочка Хорошо я постараюсь тебе помочь.
              (Музыка выход Феи Кукол и всех игрушек)
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ Здравствуй Снегурочка! Как я рада, что с тобой все в порядке. А где же Дед Мороз, неужели этому злодею Бармалею удалось свой план воплотить в реальность?
Снегурочка Здравствуй Фея,здравствуйте куклы! С  Дедушкой все в порядке. Просто немного  задерживается. О каком Бармалеи  идет речь, я не знаю. Здесь у нас другая беда. Вон видишь царевну возле елки, ее заколдовала злая колдунья и она теперь совсем не умеет смеяться.Спасти ее можешь, только ты, дай ей на минутку свою волшебную палочку.Она загадает желание и вернет себе смех.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ Что-то какой-то подозрительный наряд у этой царевны, и лицо мне ее кажется знакомо.
(Робот и Бармалей хватают Снегурочку, Бармалей ставит пистолет у ее виска)
Бармалей Сколько можно с ними сюсюкаться, надоело ждать!А ну Фея отдавай палку или я превращу голову Снегурочки в сыр с дырочками.
Робот  Наше терпение кончилось. Мы считаем до трех!
Мальвина Хулиганы! Оставьте Снегурочку в покое.Что она вам сделала?
Бармалей Молчи крашенная кукла!
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ Кажется я все поняла. Это заговор  против Деда Мороза. Но пока волшебная палочка в моих руках беды не случится.
Робот  Еще как случится, если вы не будите подчиняться нашим приказам.
Баба Яга  Ладно, Робот, не шуми, видишь, как  куклы напуганы, того и гляди в обморок грохнуться. А зачем нам лишние  проблемы. Пусть подумают 5 минут. Никуда они от нас не денутся, отдадут палочку, как миленькие.
        (Бармалей, Робот и Баба Яга уходят,  уводят  Снегурочку)
Матрешка : Дорогая Фея, надо как –то исправлять ситуацию. Эти злодеи могут  нам весь праздник испортить. Да  и Снегурочке грозит опасность !
Солдатик  Я знаю, что нужно делать! Не бойтесь, мы все вместе справимся с этими злодеями. (Обращается к детям) Ребята, вы умеете маршировать? Покажите.(Дети маршируют) А гудеть, как самолеты? Попробуйте. (Дети гудят) А теперь ждите моего сигнала. Как только я скажу, идет войско вы начинаете маршировать, а как только скажу, летят самолеты начинайте гудеть. Понятно, будьте внимательны и не пропустите моего сигнала!
Бармалей  Хватит разговоры разводить, ваше время закончилось,  пора делать выбор волшебная палочка или жизнь Снегурочки!
Солдатик. Внимание, внимание! Вы окружены! Слева идет мое войско. (Дети маршируют) В воздухе летят мои самолеты. (Дети гудят). Сдавайтесь бандиты! (Баба Яга пугается и с криком убегает, Бармалей роняет пистолет и бежит следом.)
Робот Меня подождите.( убегает следом)
Мальвина Вот так, ребята, на свете бывает. В сказке добро всегда побеждает.
Матрешка. Дружба любому поможет в беде, с преданным другом не страшно нигде.
Снегурочка—Спасибо вам мои дорогие, что выручили, теперь Новый год обязательно наступит и будет он веселым и счастливым.
ФЕЯ КУКОЛ  А я думаю наступило самое время позвать Дедушку Мороза, а то он что-то  слишком задержался. 
Мальвина К нам на праздник долгожданный,             
                     Новогодний, в блеске звёзд,
                     Прибывает гость желанный –
                     Добрый Дедушка Мороз! 
Матрешка Для него стихи расскажем,                                   
Песни дедушке споём,
А сейчас давайте вместе
Дружно деда позовём. 
Снегурочка: Крикнем дружно, вместе, громко:
                       «Дед Мороз, приди на ёлку!» (дети  повторяют Дед Мороз, приди на ёлку) Тема Деда Мороза
Дед Мороз : Ау, ау, иду, иду. 
Здравствуйте, мои друзья! 
Очень рад Вас видеть я 
С Новым Годом поздравляю 
Всех детей и всех гостей! 
Счастья, радости желаю, 
Новых праздничных затей! 
Пусть же этот Новый год 
Вам удачу принесет 
Снегурочка Здравствуй Дедушка,!Как мы рады тебя видеть. А то мы стали уже волноваться, не случилось ли чего?
Дед Мороз Ты же знаешь внучка, в эти дни забот у меня много.Лед на речке проверить, елочки в снега укутать, подарки пересчитать.
Снегурочка Дедушка, ребята  так рады тебя видеть, что хотят  про тебя песенку спеть.( поют  Дед Мороз)
Дед Мороз   Я как на ёлку прихожу – 
Сразу игры завожу!
Игр немало есть на свете.
Поиграть хотите, дети?(Да)
Вы, ребята, громко, дружно,
Отвечайте то, что нужно.
На дворе снежок идёт,
это праздник – Новый год?(Да)
К вам на ёлку ой-ой-ой,
Дед Мороз пришёл живой?(Да)
А у дедушки есть внучка,
Жадина она и злючка?(Нет)
Наша ёлка всем на диво,
И нарядна и красива?(Да)
На макушке, как всегда,
Сидит рыжая лиса?(Нет)
Любит весь честной народ
Зимний праздник Новый год?(да)
Матрешка Дедушка, ты что-то там про елочку красивую говорил, а вот у нашей елке до сих пор огоньки не горят?
Дед Мороз. Чтоб зажечь нам елку, нужно
                      Всем ребятам крикнуть дружно:
                   «Руки вверх, руки вниз,
                    Наша елочка зажгись!»
 Снегурочка А ну ка ребятки давайте  дружно выполним движения и громко скажем
                   «Руки вверх( хором с детьми и поднимает руки вверх), 
                    руки вниз,( хором с детьми  опускает руки вниз)
                    Наша елочка зажгись!(Огни на елке зажигаются.)
Дед Мороз, ты посмотри:
Чудо-елочка стоит,
И качает нам ветвями,
И мигает нам огнями,
Будто знаки подает,
Чтобы дружно все вставали
В новогодний хоровод!( ПЕСНЯ  Наша елка)
(Музыка появляются Баба Яга, Робот и Бармалей)
Дед Мороз Смотри внучка. Кажется, к нам на праздник еще гости идут.
 Снегурочка. Ой, Дедушка, это очень плохие гости. Они хотели нам праздник испортить.
Солдатик  Но мы их с ребятами одолели!
Дед Мороз Ах вот значит, как. Опять пакостите и детям мешаете Новый год встречать!?
ЯГА. Ой, прости нас, дедушка, мы больше не будем!
БАРМАЛЕЙ. Честное слово – не будем!
Робот . Не наказывай нас, пожалуйста!


ЯГА  Вы простите нас, пожалуйста,
           Не будьте слишком строгими,
БАРМАЛЕЙ Мы не вредные – зловредные,
                         Просто очень одинокие…
Дед Мороз: Оставайтесь, коли так,
                      Но условимся:
                      С нами будете играть,
                      А не ссориться!
Хором отрицательные герои Мы согласны!
ЯГА  Вот я прямо сразу и поиграю, чтоб вы все поверили, что я исправилась. А ну детишки, отвечайте да или нет,да будьте внимательны!!
ВЫ СЕГОДНЯ УТРОМ УМЫВАЛИСЬ? 
 ДЕТИ: ДА! 
ЯГА: МОЖЕТ, С САМОГО УТРА ПОДРАЛИСЬ? 
 ДЕТИ: НЕТ! 
 ЯГА: НА уроках  ЗАНИМАЛИСЬ? 
 ДЕТИ: ДА! 
ЯГА: ИЛИ Вы  ПОДУШКАМИ БРОСАЛИСЬ? 
 ДЕТИ: НЕТ! 
ЯГА: НА ПРОГУЛКЕ вы в снежки ИГРАЛИ? 
 ДЕТИ: ДА! 
ЯГА: На учительницу  НАКРИЧАЛИ? 
 ДЕТИ: НЕТ! 
ЯГА: В ХОРОВОДЕ С ПЕСНЯМИ КРУЖИЛИСЬ? 
 ДЕТИ: ДА! 
 ЯГА: И В МЕНЯ, В КРАСАВИЦУ ВЛЮБИЛИСЬ? 
 ДЕТИ: НЕТ! 
А почему нет то, я же теперь добрая, а значит красивая!
Снегурочка Молодец, Баба яга,хорошая игра. А теперь вставай в хоровод и танцуй с нами танец Дружный хоровод
Фея кукол.	А теперь, для вас, ребятки,
				Новогодние загадки.
Мальвина.		Загадки про наших друзей,
				Отвечайте на них поскорей.
Матрешка.	Только отвечать вам нужно
				Хором, громко, вместе, дружно!
Фея кукол.	В Простаквашино он жил
И с Матроскиным дружил.
Простоват он был немножко,
Звали песика… (Шарик.)
Матрешка.	Он гулял по лесу смело,
Но лиса героя съела.
На прощанье спел бедняжка.
Его звали… (Колобок.)
Мальвина.		И красива, и мила,
Только очень уж мала!
Стройная фигурочка,
А зовут… (Дюймовочка.)
Фея кукол.	С голубыми волосами
И огромными глазами,
Это куколка-актриса,
И зовут ее… (Мальвина.)
Матрешка.	Он большой шалун и комик,
У него на крыше домик.
Хвастунишка и зазнайка,
А зовут его… (Карлсон.)
Фея кукол.	Молодцы, ребята, браво!
				Отвечали вы на славу!

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

*Продолжение!*
Снегурочка Дедушка, а я вот знаю, что ребята с тобой хотят поиграть в игру Лавата.
Дед Мороз  Хорошая игра, что же давайте поиграем!(Лавата)
Матрешка Уважаемые дети
                      Честно просим Вас ответить:
                       Если скажем правильно
                       «Мы тоже»!»-прокричите
                       А если, что не правильно,
                       Ногами вы стучите
Мальвина.	Мы по острову гуляли
                     Громко песни распевали  (  «Мы тоже»!»)

Матрешка В джунглях по кочкам
                     Гуляли тёмной ночкой. (  «Мы тоже»!»)

ЯГА Очень я жевать люблю
         От бананов кожуру  (топают)
Матрешка Ну, а я люблю кривляться,
                    Забываю умываться (топают)
ЯГА Мам и пап мы огорчаем
          Двойки, тройки получаем( топают)

Мальвина Я живу по распорядку
                     Утром делаю зарядку (  «Мы тоже»!»)

Матрешка Я люблю детишек всех,
                     За весёлый дружный смех (  «Мы тоже»!»)

Мальвина В обезьян играем, смело
                    Строим рожицы умело (  «Мы тоже»!»)

Матрешка Ваш задор и дружный смех приветствуем радушно 
                     Помните, быть честным в жизни очень нужно
                     Вы кричали правильно. Отвечали дружно
                      Помните, быть честным, в жизни нужно!

Дед Мороз  Ребятки , а на улице мороз, не боитесь замерзнуть?

Фея кукол Нет Дедушка, мы не боимся потому что танец согревалочку знаем. ( танец А на улице мороз.)
Фея кукол. Для начала, для разминки
Нашей сказочной игры
Мы на елку-невидимку
Будем вешать что? (Шары.)
А теперь одни мальчишки
Пусть повесят к елке… (Шишки.)
А теперь пускай по вкусу
Девочки повесят… (Бусы.)
А теперь пусть папы, мамы
Нам цветные ввинтят… (Лампы.)
Чтоб была она нарядной,
Из цветов совьем… (Гирлянду.)
А на самую макушку
Мы повесим не игрушку,
Не орех,не лодочку –
Мы повесим… (Звездочку.)
А теперь настал черед –
Становитесь в хоровод, (песня  К нам елочка пришла)
ЯГА  А я хочу устроить вам экзамен на внимание!
Что зимою не бывает – 
Вы в ответ мне топайте,
А когда наоборот –
Громко  все похлопайте.
                   В снежки играете с друзьями?…(хлоп)
В лес мы ходим за грибами?…(топ)
                    На санках с гор катаемся?… (хлоп)
И в речке все купаемся?…(топ)
                    Лыжи будем доставать?… (хлоп)
А кораблики пускать?…(топ)
                     Шубы будем одевать?… (хлоп)
Или будем загорать?…(топ)
                     Сходим вместе на каток?…(хлоп)
И сорвем в лесу цветок?…(топ)
          	Елку будем наряжать?…(хлоп)
                             И малину собирать?…(топ)
                    Зима – отличная пора?…(хлоп)
Отвечайте громко…(да)
А  теперь я хочу посмотреть насколько вы дружные.Танцуем танец дружбы.
ЯГА. Продолжаю свои Новогоднии экзамены.И теперь хочу у вас спросить,хорошо ли вы знаете «Кто такой Дед Мороз»Отвечайте да или нет!
 1) Дед Мороз седой проказник, Он испортит детям праздник? (нет)
 2) Дед Мороз весь конопатый, Борода его из ваты? (нет)
 3) Дед мороз приходит летом ,Раздаёт он всем конфеты? (нет)
 4) Любит Дед Мороз детишек, Всех девчонок и мальчишек? (да)
 5) Носит Дед Мороз мешок ,В нём шнурки и гребешок? (нет)
 6) В игры Дед Мороз играет, Всех призами угощает? (да)
 7) Дед Мороз в жару не тает, Только как собака лает? (нет)
 8) Дед Мороз поёт и пляшет, весело руками машет? (нет)
 9) Дед Мороз один не ходит, Бабку Ёжку с собой водит? (нет)
 10) Дед Мороз в лесу гуляет, Снегом ёлки наряжает? (да)
 11) В холод мёрзнет Дед Мороз, Трёт рукою красный нос? (нет)
 12) Дед Мороз встал в хоровод, Возле ёлки в Новый год? (да)
 13) Дед Мороз подарки дарит, И детей при этом хвалит? (да)
Молодцы!!А теперь все танцуем, как я!!(Танец А ну-ка как я)
Снегурочка. Дедушка, скоро уже часы пробьют двенадцать раз, и наступит Новый год! 
Дед Мороз. А встретим мы его по народному обычаю. Мы «впрыгнем» в Новый год! А для этого надо быть очень внимательными и точно выполнять все команды. 
		Итак, встаньте смирно – это «раз»! 
		Закрыли глаза – это «два»! 
		Приготовились к прыжку – это «три»! 
	А на счет «12» мы впрыгиваем в Новый год и открываем глаза! 
(Фонограмма «Бой часов». Дед Мороз громко считает до «12» со всеми героями, дети «впрыгивают» в Новый год. )
Дед Мороз. Вот мы с вами и в Новом году! 
Снегурочка Дедушка, а прокати ребят на Новогоднем паровозике.
Дед Мороз С большим удовольствием!(Паровоз Деда Мороза)
Мальвина    Праздник удался на славу, 
                         Были песни и забавы!
Фея кукол Все развлекались весело, дружно,
	         А помогала всем нам…
Дети.	 Дружба!
Баба Яга Пусть наступивший Новый год
                 Вам только радость принесет!
Снегурочка С Новым годом вас, друзья!
		   Вам желаю счастья я!
Дед Мороз. Приходит час – час расставанья, 
		Пусть елка в памяти живет. 
		Друг другу скажем «До свиданья!», 
		До новой встречи в Новый год! 
Все герои До свидания!

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

1. ФИО :Калинина Жанна Владимировна
2.Должность Педагог-дополнительного образования
3.Город Псковская обл. г. Порхов
4.Название программы 
5.Возрастная категория школьники 1-4 кл
6.Сценарий *Новогодние проделки Лешего и Бабы Яги*
Ведущий : Нарядилась наша елка,
                    Словно девица-краса,
                    В разноцветные игрушки,
                    Вот какие чудеса!
                    Награжу я вас по-царски,
                    Подарю вам чудо-сказку.
                    Что? Не верите? А разве вы не знаете,
                    Что под самый Новый год,
                    Что ни пожелается,
                     Все всегда произойдет,
                     Все всегда сбывается?
                     Время пришло нам отправиться в путь,
                     В сказочный мир хоть глазком заглянуть.
                       (Волшебная музыка входит Волшебник.)
Волшебник : Здравствуйте, друзья! Я –Волшебник из Сказочной страны. Много добрых дел я сегодня успел сделать. Утомился немножко. 
Здесь, пожалуй, я прилягу, (показывает под елку)
Да вздремну часок-другой,
Но будильник я поставлю,
Разбуди меня, друг мой. (обращается к будильнику)
(Волшебник  ложится под елочку, рядом кладет волшебную палочку, засыпает и громко храпит. )(фоно храп)
(На поляну прилетает Ворона.)
СОРОКА: Кар-р! Сороку вы узнали?
Здесь по лесу я летаю,
Всюду сплетни собираю.
Любопытнее сороки
Не сыскать во всем районе.
Всюду суну я клюв свой
И скорей лечу домой.(увидела спящего Волшебника.)
Глянь-ка! Волшебник спит,
Растянулся и лежит. (раздается храп Волшебника)
Вот выводит  -как матрос!
Раскраснелся даже нос!
Бросил палку и храпит
Так, что целый лес дрожит!
Кто хотите, приходите,
Волшебную палочку заберите.(прислушивается) (фоно нечести)
Дождались! Кто-то идет,
Странный разговор ведет.
Спрячусь лучше я за ель,
Да увижу, что за зверь.
(Сорока прячется за елочкой. На полянку выходят Баба Яга и Леший.)
БАБА ЯГА. Ну давай, шевелись, старый! Что ты как не живой?
ЛЕШИЙ (трясется). Холодно, Баба Яга! И чего это тебе взбрело в 
голову вытаскивать меня из моей теплой землянки?
БАБА ЯГА. Дело есть, старый! Крупное дело!
ЛЕШИЙ. А чего это ты такая деловая?
БАБА ЯГА. Леший, ты про Новый год слыхал?
ЛЕШИЙ. Нет. А что такое Новый год?
БАБА ЯГА. Вот глупый! Новый год! Неужели непонятно? Он всегда 
приходит зимой.
ЛЕШИЙ. Ну и пусть приходит. (Зевает.) Зимой, Баба Яга, я сплю. Так что пусть этот твой Новый Год без меня приходит. А летом, когда я 
проснусь,я на него посмотрю.
СОРОКА (появляясь). Леший, летом ты его не увидишь! Новый год 
приходит тогда, когда Дед Мороз приходит!
БАБА ЯГА (посмотрела на Сороку), Правильно, длиннохвостая.
ЛЕШИЙ. Не уговаривайте! Хоть Дед Мороз, хоть просто мороз - не 
люблю. Холодно мне. Знаете, как тепло в  моей землянке под старым пнем! 
СОРОКА. Правильно! Холодно! Сматывайся в землянку! 
БАБА ЯГА. Тебя-то кто спрашивает? Замолчи! А то получишь!(хватает с земли волшебную палочку) Я сама знаю, что Лешему надо делать.(Замахивается на Сороку, и та прячется.) Не слушай, Леший, Сороку. Если бы она до конца представляла, что я придумала, то лопнула бы от зависти!
ЛЕШИЙ. А что ты придумала?
БАБА ЯГА. Слушай внимательно. Ты теперь знаешь, что когда Новый год 
приходит, то и Дед Мороз приходит... 
ЛЕШИЙ. Пусть приходит. Мне-то  что...
 БАБА ЯГА. Ты думаешь, Дед Мороз один приходит? 
СОРОКА (выглядывает). Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой приходит!
БАБА ЯГА. А почему ты еще здесь?  Почему подслушиваешь? А ну, кыш! (Замахивается волшебной палочкой СОРОКА исчезает.)
ЛЕШИЙ : Чего размахалася? Глянь-ка лучше, что за палку ты странную  схватила. 
БАБА ЯГА. Это ж волшебная палочка Волшебника из соседнего царства-государства! 
Леший: Ну, палочка... 
Баба Яга: Ты что, лохматая твоя башка! Да с этой  палочкой мы таких дел наворотить можем!  Дед Мороз на Новый год  не только со Снегурочкой приходит, он еще и подарки всем  приносит...
ЛЕШИЙ. Подарки - это хорошо! Но, как я думаю, нам он их дарить не 
станет...
БАБА ЯГА. Не станет! Это точно. 
ЛЕШИЙ. Тогда чего мы тут мерзнем?
БАБА ЯГА. Слушай дальше. Ты думаешь Дед Мороз все подарки в своем 
мешке несет? А вот и нет он заготавливает  их заранее и хранит  в своем сундуке.
ЛЕШИЙ. Значит, они уже там?
БАБА ЯГА. Да! Потому что подарков много! Все за один раз в мешок не поместятся.
ЛЕШИЙ. Кажется, понял. Но мы-то все равно не получим. Чего же тогда мы тут мерзнем?
БАБА ЯГА :Мы сами себе подарки  возьмем. Понял?
ЛЕШИЙ. Да! Тебе подарок и мне подарок.
БАБА ЯГА. Совсем глупый. Мы все подарки возьмем! 
ЛЕШИЙ.  Не понял!
БАБА ЯГА. Все! Все до единого подарка берем себе! 
ЛЕШИЙ. А как же это так можно?
БАБА ЯГА. А вот можно. Все подарки станут наши... 
ЛЕШИЙ. Баба-Яга. кто же нам их отдаст?
 БАБА ЯГА. Никто не отдаст! Сами  возьмем!
ЛЕШИЙ- Не получится... Насильно отнимать я не буду. Драться тоже.
БАБА ЯГА. Да никто и не заставляет тебя драться.У нас теперь есть волшебная палка,вот она то нам  и поможет!Но для начала нам с тобой надо опередить Деда Мороза и Снегурочку.,чтобы они не успели вперед нас забрать подарки из сундука.
ЛЕШИЙ. Если все  так просто, то это хорошо. Я люблю подарки! Очень! 
Интересно, что там будет вкусное?
БАБА ЯГА. Все будет вкусное!
ЛЕШИЙ. Тогда бежим скорее .(убегают)
(Волшебник  просыпается, ищет палочку. Из-за елки вылетает Сорока)
СОРОКА: Кар! Кар! Что? Провор-ронил народное добро? Палочку твою волшебную нечисть лесная пр-рихватизировала! Кар! Позор-р! (улетает). Волшебник: (качая головой): Вот беда! Оставил волшебную палочку без присмотра. А-я-яй!  Как бы беды не случилось! Ну, что ж, сам проворонил, сам и найду. (Уходит.)(Начинает звучать тема Снегурочки после песни появляется СОРОКА)
СОРОКА. Чего  это ты тут  распелась?
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Ой! Кто это?
СОРОКА. Да я! Я! Сорока! Кто же еще в такой холод?
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Здравствуй, Сорока!
СОРОКА. Здравствуй, здравствуй. Чего тебе так весело?
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Сегодня всем весело!
СОРОКА. Мне, например, совсем не весело!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Сейчас все готовятся к встрече Нового года. Все получат подарки. Вот поэтому и весело!
СОРОКА. А я говорю - мне не весело!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Вот я пришла в школу  на встречу Нового года, и  ты давай вместе с нами веселиться! И подарок тебе дадут.
СОРОКА. Не дадут.
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Это почему же не дадут?
СОРОКА Да потому,что нет больше подарочков!Все Баба Яга и Леший забрали .
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Как это забрали?
СОРОКА. А вот так, взяли и забрали все подарки с сундука.
СНЕГУРОЧКА. А как же замок на сундуке открыли?
СОРОКА. А это для них вообще не проблема!У  них есть палочка волшебная,которую Волшебник проспал!
СНЕГУРОЧКА Что значит проспал?
СОРОКА А  то и значит,что спать меньше надо в неположенном месте.
СНЕГУРОЧКА Это очень плохо! Надо,что –то придумать,а то дети и в впрямь без подарков останутся.Ты здесь оставайся, детей развлекай, а я пошла подарки возвращать!(Снегурочка уходит,Сорока остается)
СОРОКА  У вас наверное ножки уже застоялись, давайте-ка веселый танец спляшем вокруг елки.(танец игра песня) Появляются Баба Яга и Леший.
СОРОКА Опоздали! Опоздали! Снегурочка уже пошла за подарками!
БАБА ЯГА. Откуда ты знаешь, длиннохвостая?
СОРОКА. Сама видела! Сама видела!
БАБА ЯГА. Догнать! Перегнать! Она все равно мимо моего дома пойдет. 
А там мы ее и перехватим... Леший, помчались! (Леший поковылял.) Стой! 
Пешком мы за ней не угонимся! Верхом садись на помело полетели! (под звук фоно улетают вокруг елки)
БАБА ЯГА. Прилетели! Слезай!
ЛЕШИЙ Ну, Баба Яга, метла у тебя, как вертолет! Сама взлетает, сама летит, сама садится. А скорость!
БАБА ЯГА. Скорость будь здоров! На днях летела, так реактивный 
самолет обогнала. А один пассажир смотрит на меня в окно и кричит. 
"Летающая тарелка летит! Летающая тарелка!" 
Сверху-то видел, где Снегурочка идет?
ЛЕШИЙ. Вроде, видел. Кто-то приближается. Но зрение у меня давно уже 
плоховато. А что же мы со Снегурочкой делать будем?
БАБА ЯГА. Изолируем!
ЛЕШИЙ. А! Свяжем и к дереву привяжем.
БАБА ЯГА. Если мы Снегурочку к  дереву привяжем, то кто-нибудь обязательно увидит. А если Снегурочку привязанную увидят, то Деду Морозу обязательно скажут. А Дед Мороз тогда... Ох,       шутки с ним плохи. Он нам такое устроит! Он нас в миг заморозит! 
ЛЕШИЙ. Что же мы  тогда со Снегурочкой сделаем?
БАБА ЯГА. Спрячем. (начинает звучать тема Снегурочки) Кажется идет. Спрячься   Леший за елку, я тут без тебя справлюсь.(Леший прячется входит Снегурка)
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Здравствуйте! Я Снегурочка!
БАБА ЯГА. Здравствуй, внученька! Здравствуй, доченька! А я бабушка! 
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Здравствуй, бабушка!
БАБА ЯГА. И куда же ты идешь?
СНЕГУРОЧКА. За подарками для детей! А потом к ним на праздник.
 БАБА ЯГА. А Дед Мороз там будет?
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Конечно будет,какой же праздник без Дедушки Мороза и подарков!
БАБА ЯГА. Это очень хорошо, что вы с Дедом Морозом самые главные по
подаркам...
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Бабушка, а почему у тебя метла в руках?  
БАБА ЯГА. Так это я вышла из дома дорожку подмести...
СНЕГУРОЧКА. А я думала зимой снег убирают лопаткой. 
БАБА ЯГА. А я метлой. Это специальная метла... (Леший выглядывает из-за елки,Снегурочка его замечает)
СНЕГУРОЧКА  Бабушка, а кто это там за елкой прячется?
БАБА ЯГА (вытаскивает Лешего). Вот это? Да это дедушка обыкновенный дедушка.
СНЕГУРОЧКА.  И все же вы какие-то странные..
БАБА ЯГА. Да потому,что я Баба Яга (накидывает мешок на Снегурочку)
ЛЕШИЙ. А я Леший.(завязывает веревку)
БАБА ЯГА. Ура! Поймали! Посадили! Изолировали!
СНЕГУРОЧКА.Отпустите меня!
БАБА ЯГА. Как бы не так!
ЛЕШИЙ.Теперь путь к сундуку с подарками свободен!
СНЕГУРОЧКИ. Откройте! Я же опоздаю на встречу Нового Года! Меня будет ждать Дедушка Мороз!
БАБА ЯГА. Вот и хорошо. Пусть подождет.(Леший и Баба Яга уводят связанную Снегурочку из зала)
Ведущий : Ребята, какой-то праздник у нас получается с вами странный ни подарков нет, ни Снегурочки, да и  Дед Мороз что-то  задерживается, может заблудился?Давайте ему поможем найти к нам дорогу исполнив его любимую песенку.(поют песню «Дед Мороз»)
Ведущий : Не услышал нас Дед Мороз!Давайте его дружно и громко позовем. Дедушка Мороз!Дедушка Мороз!(звучит тема Деда Мороза)

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ

*продолжение*
Дед Мороз. Здравствуйте, дети дорогие,
                      И маленькие, и большие!
                      Здравствуйте, мамочки!
                      Здравствуйте, папочки!
                      Здравствуйте, бабули!
                      Здравствуйте, дедули!
                     Ну а сейчас, друзья, всерьез,
                      Позвольте мне задать вопрос:
                      Кто шел из дальней дали
                      На встречу с вами?…
Дети. 	Дед Мороз!
Дед Мороз. Я, ребята, рад  до слез,
Что вы меня узнали!
А означает мой приход,
Что нынче праздник…
Дети. 	Новый год!
Дед Мороз. И вам он счастье принесет
Поистине большое…
Давайте встретим Новый год
С открытою душою!
                                Я пришел из доброй сказки.
                                Начинайте игры, пляски
                                Становитесь в хоровод!
                                Дружно встретим праздник елки-
        Долгожданный Новый год! (поют песню «Есть на свете Новый год»)
Дед Мороз. Что-то вы какие-то не веселые!Может случилось,что?И Снегурочка опаздывает хотя обещала быть вовремя.(входит Волшебник)
ВОЛШЕБНИК : Здравствуй,Дедушка Мороз!Беда у нас случилась!Баба Яга и Леший Снегурочку украли, а я ей помочь не могу, так как и волшебную палочку я потерял!Сплошное невезенье!
Дед Мороз: Ах,вот значит в чем тут дело!Опять эти разбойники за свое принялись,видно мало я их наказал в прошлом году!Ну,что же придется Снегурочку из беды выручать.Сможешь показать какой они дорогой  шли!
ВОЛШЕБНИК : Да я хорошо запомнил их путь .
Дед Мороз: Тогда надо поспешить, нельзя терять время, нужно внучку из беды выручать!(Дед Мороз и Волшебник уходят)
Ведущий : А мы с вами не будем скучать, а будем танцевать…
(после появляются Леший и Баба Яга тащат за собой коробку с подарками)
Баба Яга: Ну вот Леший наконец-то и мы подарков дождались, да и ничего здесь такого нет,если мы их даже сами себе подарили,зато не один, а вон сколько целый сундук.
Леший: Давай скорее ее открывать и угощение пробовать(пытается открыть не получается)
Баба Яга. Ну что ты там копошишься?
Леший: Да что-то он не открывается!
Баба Яга(осматривая сундук) Вот бестолковый,на нем же замок висит!
Леший: И что же теперь делать?Опять без подарков на праздник остались?
Баба яга: Не хныч.решу я эту проблему!
Леший: Как ключа-то нет, а искать мы его до следующей зимы будем!
Баба Яга: Вот болван, а палка тебе волшебная на что?Она же все умеет и может!
Леший: Какая же ты у меня умненькая Ягуся,давай ее сюда скорее.
(берет у Яги палочку)  (Леший колдует)Шуршара-мушара-брысь!(раздается страшный взрыв Баба Яга и Леший падают на пол)
Баба Яга: Ну вот, домахался, фокусник  несчастный. Чуть голову не снясло!
Леший: Да погоди ты ругаться, Яга.
Баба Яга: Дай-ка сюда волшебную палочку. Моя очередь колдовать пришла.
(колдует) Эники, беники, метёлки, веники.(раздается страшный смех)
Что-то с палкой-то случилось. Бракованную, наверное, подсунули.
(входят Дед Мороз и Волшебник)
Дед Мороз: Ах, вот вы где! Решили, значит, нам праздник испортить? Не выйдет. Ну-ка, хватит баловаться. Говорите где Снегурочку спрятали?
ВОЛШЕБНИК :Отдавайте волшебную палочку!
Леший: Да кому она нужна,эта бракованная дубина, от нее все равно никакой пользы!(отдает палку)
ВОЛШЕБНИК : Палочка совершенно нормальная в исправном состоянии,просто у нее есть секрет один!
Баба Яга: Секрет?Это же за секрет такой?
ВОЛШЕБНИК : Палочка-эта только в руках доброго человека желания исполняет,потому что у доброго человека и желания добрые, а вот вы такими не являетесь!
Дед Мороз:  А теперь живо говорите, где Снегурочку прячите?
Леший: Я бы на твоем месте так не шумел, Дедуля.
Баба яга: А-то, ведь, мы и рассердиться можем. 
Леший: С нами же по-хорошему надо. 
Дед Мороз: Значит, не хотите по хорошему? Тогда держитесь!
Ветры буйные, летите, 
Лесную нечисть подхватите, 
Завьюжите, закружите, 
Прочь отсюда унесите.
Звучит музыка «Метель».Нечисть в танце мечется по сцене
Леший и Баба яга Простите!Извените,мы больше так не будем!!
Леший Мы тоже праздник любим!
Баба Яга:Нам тоже ёлка нравится!
Леший Пусть мы немного злюки!
Баба Яга:Но мы хотим исправиться!
ВОЛШЕБНИК : Дедушка Мороз!Давай простим их,ведь Новый год это волшебный праздник, и может произойдет чудо и они станут добрыми и дружелюбными.
Дед Мороз:  Тогда пусть сначало они Снегурочку вернут на праздник!
ВОЛШЕБНИК : Пока они пойдут в лес и вернутся обратно пройдет много времени и мы не успеем с ребятами поиграть  и потанцевать.Снегурочку я верну сам,ведь моя волшебная палочка у меня в руках.
Дед Мороз:  Хорошо!Но один я ничего решить не могу,давайте спросим у детей,вы согласны простить Бабу Ягу и Лешего?
ДЕТИ:Да!
Дед Мороз:  Тогда поторопись Волшебник, пора Снегурочку возвращать и праздник начинать!
Волшебник: Помогите мне, друзья!
                      Надо встать лицом на север…
	Помахать сначала левой…
	А потом обеими…
	Плюнуть влево…
	Дунуть вправо…
	Постучать по дереву…
	Ноги вместе, руки врозь,
	Вот и чудо началось!
(музыка волшебства появление Снегурочки)
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Здравствуйте, ребята!
                                   Ничего нет интересней,
                                   Чем в такой вот день чудесный,
                                   Зимней праздничной порой,
                                  Повстречаться с детворой,
                                   С Новым годом всех поздравить,
                                   Вместе с вами праздник справить.
Дед Мороз:  Здравствуй,внученька!Как я рад видеть тебя целой и невредимой!
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Пора праздник начинать,Дедушка!А какой новогодний праздник без веселых песен и танцев!Дружно за руки возьмемся,в хоровод мы соберемся  и станцуем и споем..Новогодний хоровод
СНЕГУРОЧКА. Как красива наша елка, игрушки радостно блестят!
                              А огоньков на елке сколько, но почему-то не горят?
                               Слышите? На нашей елке зазвенели вдруг иголки.
                                Может быть, звенят они, чтобы мы зажгли огни?
                                Нашей елке новогодней без огней нельзя сегодня
                                Вот о чем веду я речь: Огоньки надо зажечь! 
                                Чуть подальше отойдите, дружно хором все скажите:
                                «Елка, елочка, проснись и огнями засветись!»
(Дети повторяют слова вместе с Снегурочкой): «Елка, елочка, проснись и огнями засветись!»(елка зажигается)
Дед Мороз: Да, ёлочка-красавица! Вам , ребята, нравится? (ответ детей)
Много-много лет подряд Ёлка радует ребят.
Даже мамы, даже папы, Бабушки и дедушки
Возле ёлки в Новый год Водят дружный хоровод.
Снегурочка: Давайте для нашей зеленой красавицы споем песенку. «К нам елочка пришла»
СОРОКА: А не пора ли нам ребята поиграть,сколько можно просто петь и танцевать? Поиграем в путаницу, я вам буду задавать вопросы а,вы хором дружно отвечайте да или нет,но будьте внимательны,не запутайтесь!
 Вы, друзья, пришли сюда,
Чтоб повеселиться? …(да)
 Нам раскройте-ка секрет:
Ждали Дедушку вы? …(да)
 Вас морозы, холода
Напугать сумеют? …(нет)
 Вы у ёлки иногда
Танцевать готовы? …(да)
 Праздник - это ерунда,
Поскучаем лучше? …(нет)

 Дед Мороз принёс конфет,
Кушать будете их мы? …(да)
 Со Снегуркой вы всегда
Поиграть готовы? …(да)
 Растолкаем без труда
Всех вокруг? Конечно …(нет)
 Никогда не тает Дед -
В это верите вы?(нет)
 Спеть у ёлочки куплет
В хороводе нужно? …(да)
Молодцы!
( новая дед мороз)
Баба Яга:Дай-ка,теперь я с ребятами поиграю в игру «Кошачье меню»,меня в нее Кот Баюн играть научил.
А теперь игра для вас, 
Позабавимся сейчас.
То, что киски любят кушать, 
Буду вам я называть.
Но не нужно долго думать, 
Надо быстро отвечать.
Если буду я права,
Вы, мяукните тогда… («Мяу!»)
По-кошачьи будет «нет»,
Если фыркните в ответ… («Фу!»)

 Любят кошки молоко… («Мяу!»)
 Пьют его они легко.(«Мяу!»)
 Любят очень рыбку… («Мяу!»)
 Рогатую улитку… («Фу!»)
 Очень любят Кити-кэт… («Мяу!»)
 И капусту на обед… («Фу!»)
 Очень любят мышек… («Мяу!»)
 И компот из шишек… («Фу!»)
 Вискас обожают… («Мяу!»)
 И ночами лают… («Фу!»)
Немножко ножки застоялись просятся они плясать..
Снегурочка: Дедушка Мороз, а ты для ребят  загадки приготовил?
Дед Мороз:А как же конечно,вот прямо сейчас и загадаю!
1.	Если лес укрыт снегами,
Если пахнет пирогами, 
Если ёлка в дом идёт,
Что за праздник?
(Новый год)
2.	Висит она на ёлочке,
Не лампа, не иголочка,
Не снежинка, не игрушка,
А разноцветная ...
(Хлопушка)
3.	Я модница такая, что всем на удивленье!
Люблю я бусы, блёстки – любые украшенья.
Но на мою, поверьте, великую беду
Наряд мне одевают всего лишь раз в году.
(Новогодняя ёлка).
4.	Всюду в этот праздник грохот! 
Взрыв, за ним веселый хохот! 
Очень шумная игрушка – 
Новогодняя… (хлопушка.)
5.	Дед мороз пришел к нам в гости
С хрупкой, белоснежной гостьей.
Он назвал ее дочуркой.
Эта девочка… (Снегурка).
6.	 Возле ёлки собирает
  И плясать всех заставляет
  Детвора сейчас пойдёт
   В очень дружный ...(Хоровод)
(песня «Если  елка светит)
СОРОКА: Как вы знаете Сороки любят приносить на своем хвосте разные новости.Сейчас я вам сообщу самые, что ни на есть новогодние новости. Если новость вам понравится, вы кричите «Ура!» и хлопаете, если же не понравится – кричите «У-у-у!» и топаете. Договорились?..
•	Сегодня новогодняя елка! (ура!)
•	В зале собрались самые красивые девочки!(ура)
•	И привлекательные мальчики!(ура)
•	Наступили зимние каникулы!(ура)
•	И длиться они будут один день!(уууууууууу)
•	И сразу наступят летние каникулы!(ура)
•	Вы будете отдыхать все лето!(ура)
•	Под проливными дождями!(уууу)
•	А затем выглянет солнышко!(ура!)
•	Оно согреет вас своими лучами!(ура)
•	И вдруг ударят морозы!(УУУУУУУУ)
•	Но это не надолго!(ура!)
•	Только на два месяца!(УУУУУУУУ)
•	К вам на праздник пришел Дедушка Мороз!(ура)
•	И принес подарки!(ура)
•	Но вам он их не отдаст!(УУУУУУУУ)
•	Потому что вы двоечники и хулиганы!(УУУУ)
•	А может вы примерные и прилежные дети?(ура)
•	Тогда будут вам и подарки, и угощения,(ура)
И забавы, и развлечения!(ура)
Баба яга: А сейчас поиграем и потанцуем в новогодний марафон!
                              «Новогодний танц-марафон»
1.	Как на праздник Новый год
Заведем мы хоровод,
Посмотрите, посмотрите,
Заведем мы хоровод.
Если крылышками машем,
Если клювики покажем,
Это танец для ребят –
Танец маленьких утят. Танец «Утята».
2.	Продолжаем танцевать,
Вокруг елочки шагать,
Посмотрите, посмотрите,
Вокруг елочки шагать.
И сейчас для елки нашей
Танец мы другой покажем,
Ей станцуем непременно,
Лучший танец – Макарена. Танец «Макарена».
3.	Мы немного отдохнем,
Танцевать опять начнем,
Посмотрите, посмотрите,
Танцевать опять начнем.
Друг за другом повернемся,
Дружно, дружно улыбнемся,
И станцуем так, как надо,
Танец солнечный – Ламбада. Танец «Ламбада».
4.	Лучше всех на Новый год
Пляшет маленький народ,
Посмотрите, посмотрите,
Пляшет маленький народ.
Даже танец заграничный
Все станцуем на «отлично»,
Мы на праздник Новый год,
Водим дружный хоровод. Танец «Рок-н-ролл».
Песня «К нам в гости идет Новый год»
СОРОКА  А еще одну интересную игру знаю  не делай так называется .Я сейчас вам петь буду и жесты показывать,а вы должны их за мной повторить будьте внимательны!«Не делай так…»
Если Дед Мороз пришел, не делай так…
Если Дед Мороз пришел, не делай так…
Если Дед Мороз пришел, это очень хорошо.
Если Дед Мороз пришел, не делай так…
Обыгрываемые жесты:
•	жест «угроза кулаком»;
•	жест «палец у виска»;
•	жест «показать язык»;
•	жест «кукиш»;
•	жест «грозим пальцем».

Баба Яга: Хорошо у вас, ребята,
Но пора нам уходить.
Дед Мороз: Этот праздник новогодний
Никогда нам не забыть.

Снегурочка: Учитесь, трудитесь,
                      И пусть Новый год
Все вместе: Успехов и радости 
                      Вам принесет!
Финал песня «Есть на свете Новый год»

----------


## Вершинина Татьяна

*MAGISTRA*, Будьте добры,  Какой последний срок размещения материала?

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ответила в личку. Просьба в этой теме не задавать вопрос - есть общая тема. Данная - только для конкурсных работ!

----------


## Алла и Александр

1.ФИО 
Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение культуры Сальского района "Сельский Дом культуры Юловского сельского поселения"
 2.Должность 
Директор МБУК Мацегора Алла Владимировна
3.Город
 Поселок Юловский Сальского района Ростовской области
4.Название программы
 КОНКУРСНАЯ  ШОУ- ПРОГРАММА "МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ФЕЯ"
5.Возрастная категория
 Дошкольный возраст.
6.Сценарий

Действующие лица:

Ведущая
Клоун Дениска
Обезьянка Анфиска
Участницы конкурса.

Занавес.   Музыкальная заставка "Волшебство". На сцене маленькая фея исполняет свой танец, открывая программу.
3вучит музыка, на сцену  выходит ведущая.

 Ведущая: Добрый вечер дорогие друзья. Подходит самый добрый любимый волшебный праздник — Новый Год! Елка, серпантин, радость, улыбки, брызги шампанского, серебро бенгальских огней но и конечно Дед Мороз и Снегурочка! Только под Новый год, мы начинаем верить в сказку, вспоминаем себя детьми и радуемся как чуду простому Новогоднему подарку! И вот сегодня мы с вами увидим чудесный праздник большой подарок для собравшихся здесь в этом уютном зале, сказочный волшебный конкурс шоу Маленькая Фея!» 

3вучит цирковая музыка через зрительный зал на сцену выбегает клоун Дениска

Дениска: Привет ребятишки шалуны и шалунишки, здравствуйте мамы и папы, бабушки и дедушки в штанишках! 
Вы меня не узнали?  Я - Дениска клоун славный, весёлый и забавный! 
Так спешил к вам, так спешил, торопился чуть в канаву не свалился, на берёзу налетел носом два куста задел! А потом пять раз упал. Наконец то к вам попал!!!

 Ведущий: Дениска ты зачем пришёл? Мешать? Мы тут программу открываем а ты безобразничать пришёл!

Дениска: Нет я не буду безобразничать я люблю праздник Новый год! А ещё я люблю радовать взрослых и детей!

Ведущий: Ну тогда оставайся. Поможешь мне программу открывать и будешь ты у нас как настоящий шоумен!

Дениска: Ладно я согласен только вы не видели мою подругу Анфису что-то её долго нет!! Ой наверно она себе платье выбирает!

Ведущий: Анфиска! Кто это?

Дениска: Да вы что это же моя подружка закадычная, она иностранка. Она интуристка. Она обезьянка по кличке Анфиска. Давайте её все вместе позовём: Анфиска!!!!

На сцену выходит Анфиска под музыку из к/ф "Красотка" дефилирует перед ведущей и Дениской. Анфиска резко останавливается перед  Дениской.  

Анфиска: ( сквозь зубы).Уходи немедленно, я- в конкурсе красоты участвую "мисс сальчанка" а ты мне весь майкап перекрываешь.

Дениска: Ну ты подружка даешь, да ты опоздала, «сальчанка » вчера прошла, все призы уже раздали. А ты наверно хочешь получить приз мисс забывчивость, ой нет мисс опоздания.

Анфиска:(плачет и говорит) 
Не успела прособиралась ни как не могла решить в чем идти в мини, макси, или в бикини.

Дениска: Ладно не реви, не реви я тебе говорю. Не успела на сальчанку, зато успела на южаночку!

Ведущая:  Дениска, Анфиска у нас не просто южаночка, а шоу-конкурс «маленькая фея»

Анфиска:
Не утешайте меня не утешайте, теперь только в монастырь! Прошляпить такой конкурс, как ты там говоришь, Южаночка - маленькая фея?

Дениска: Маленькая фея — это конкурс самых юных обояшек и очаровашек нашего поселка. А ты, Анфиска, для этого конкурса по возрасту не подходишь! выросла ты у меня понимаешь ли! А нашим милым малышкам от 4 до 5 лет

Анфиска: Зато по росту подхожу!

Дениска: Но нас с тобой сюда пригласили как знаменитых шоу¬менов вести этот конкурс!

Анфиска:  Ну да ладненько, на следующий год буду участвовать в мисс южный регион, а сейчас я готова, что нужно делать? 

Ведущая:  Ну хорошо! раз ты согласна тогда по местам!

Звучат фанфары

Сегодня праздник самый лучший, сегодня конкурс красоты!
Нет конкурса на свете лучше лишь здесь сбываются мечты!
Я скажу вам по секрету,  что наши маленькие участницы уже давно стоят за сценой и с нетерпением ждут своего выхода. Они очень волнуются ведь это первый конкурс в их жизни, так давайте поддержим наших малышек своими аплодисментами.

Аплодисменты зала

Встречайте юных претендентов на звание Мисс маленькая фея.  И  первый  наш конкурс  - визитка- интервью! 

Выходят участницы с Дениской и Анфиской. Ведущая задает вопросы.
После интервью Дениска с Анфиской уводят конкурсанток за кулисы.

Ведущая:  Спасибо нашим участницам! Пока они готовятся к следующему конкурсу я хочу представить вам тех, кто будет внимательно следить за всеми действиями на сцене. Сегодня наш конкурс оценивает заслуженное и компетентное жюри, в судейскую коллегию входят:( представление членов жюри)
Давайте настроим их своими горячими аплодисментами на судейский лад! (аплодисменты!)

Ведущая:  Я хочу вам сообщить, что судейство на нашем конкурсе закрытое и интрига сохраняется до самого конца программы! И пожелаем нашему жюри справедливого и доброго судейства! А ещё я знаю что у каждой из наших участниц в зале есть группа поддержки, хотелось бы услышать их дружные аплодисменты в поддержку юных конкурсанток.

На сцену  выходят Дениска и Анфиска. Спорят между собой.

Анфиска: Давай я первая!

Дениска:  Нет давай я! 

Анфиска: Нет я!!!!

(не договорившись кто будет первым, начинают громко петь песни.)

Ведущая: А что это вы тут делаете? 

Дениска:  Я пою!

Анфиска:  И я тоже пою!

Ведущая:  А по очереди это делать нельзя? 

Вместе:  НЕТ!!!

Ведущая: А вот наши милые конкурсантки вытянули жребий и сейчас прозвучит 4 песенки, а потом еще 4. 

Участницы исполняют конкурсные песни.

Ведущая:  А сейчас коллектив Гранат подарит вам веселый зажигательный танец «Пожарники»

Дениска :  Ребята здорово танцевали!(танцуют)

Анфиса:  Но все равно петь хочется(поет Анфиса)

Ведушая:  Анфиса, я, конечно, не сомневаюсь в твоих способностях, но давай дадим нашим конкурсанткам продемонстрировать свои песни.

Продолжение музыкального конкурса

Ведущая : Спасибо нашим малышкам и я приглашаю их пройти за сцену для подготовки к следующему конкурсу!!

Концертные номера

Ведущая:  Ой Дениска, Анфиска,  вы такие красивые и так красиво танцуете! А вы сейчас кто?

Дениска и Анфиска (вместе) Мы снежинки ! 

Участницы конкурса  исполняют конкурсный танец «Маленькая дочка»
Концертные  номера	
После очередного номера Дениска и Анфиска выходят в костюмах Деда Мороза и Снегурочки.

Дениска:  Друзья!! Я во всех краях бывал много ёлок повидал и приехал к вам сюда. Вы мне люди рады?? 

Ответ из зала: «ДА»

Анфиска: А это Дед Мороз Красный нос !

Дениска:  Я подарки вам принёс!!!

Ведущая: Знаешь, Дед Мороз, на пороге новый год и наши малышки приготовили  тебе, снегурочке и всем зрителям в зале  СЮРПРИЗ!!!!!! Они такие яркие, красивые. весёлые и сейчас предстанут перед нашей уважаемой публикой. В следующем
конкурсе который так и называется «Новогодний костюм» Итак встречайте наших маленьких модниц!!!!!!!!

Дениска с Анфиской выводят модниц на сцену потом уводят 
Музыкальные номера.

Анфиска: ( после танцевального номера) Ой как красиво девочка танцевала ну просто супер-пупер!!!!!

Дефиле «Фея на балу»
После выхода  конкурсанток на сцену, Дениска с Анфиской выходят на сцену с разных сторон и по одной девочке проводят перед зрителями

Ведущий:  А сейчас мы приглашаем на сцену наше многоуважаемое жюри! 

Объявление итогов конкурса и награждение участниц.

Номинации:
Мисс Очарование	
Мисс Обаяние	
Мисс Элегантность	
Мисс Грация	
Мисс Маленькая Звёзлочка
Мисс Зрительских Симпатий	
Мисс Улыбка	

Музыкальный номер

Ведущий:  
Под бой часов, под звон бокалов 
Мы с вами встретим Новый Год!!!! 
Пусть старый унесёт печали, 
А новый- счастье лишь несёт!!!!!

С Новым Годом поздравляю!!!! 
Счастья всей душой желаю! 
Чтоб прожить вам этот  год 
Без печали и забот!
И удачи вам в делах,
И улыбок на устах, 
Чтоб с успехом вам  трудиться
А на праздник— веселиться, 
И детишек полон дом! 
Будьте счастливы во всём!!!!!!

----------

Crystal (07.12.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ст

Ступин Сергей Аркадьевич
п. Рефтинский
Режиссер Центра культуры и искусства
Интерактивный спектакль для детей
«Новогодние приключения бременских музыкантов».
Автор:  О. Шмакова, С. Ступин
Действующие лица:
1.	Иван – сын Трубадура
2.	Кот
3.	Пёс
4.	Осёл
5.	Петух
6.	Атаманша
7.	Сыщик 1
8.	Сыщик 2
9.	Дед Мороз
10.	Снегурочка

Звучит новогодняя музыка. Занавес открывается. На экране дом деда мороза: Снегурочка и Дед мороз упаковывают подарки.
Дед мороз: (поёт на мотив песенки принцессы и короля)
		Ах ты, внученька моя,
		Ах, снегурочка,
Помоги скорее деду, дочурочка.
Не успеть подарки детям собрать…
Снегурочка: Я иду вам помогать.
Дед мороз: Вот игрушки, здесь хлопушки 
и сладости.
		Для девчонок и мальчишек
						Это радости.
		Заждалась с тобою нас детвора…
Снегурочка: Да, дедуля, нам пора!
Здравствуйте, ребята! Мы с Дедом морозом немного задерживаемся, не успеваем собрать подарки – но на праздник обязательно придем. Правда, дедушка?
Дед мороз: Правда, внученька. А пока, детишки не скучайте. Я к вам 
отправил артистов. Вы уж их встретьте, как полагается. Звонит телефон. Простите. Алло, дед мороз слушает.
Снегурочка: Вот видите, новый год на носу, а заявки всё поступают.
Дед мороз: Снегурочка! Неси ещё коробки.
Снегурочка: Сейчас! Пока ребята, встретимся у ёлки.
Экран гаснет. На сцену выходит Иван. Оглядел всех, поискал кого-то глазами и подошёл к микрофону.
Иван: 	Скажите, здесь проходит новогодний праздник? А вы артистов ждёте? Значит нам сюда. Ребята, заходи! Маэстро, музыку!
Звучит музыка из м/ф «Бременские музыканты», выходят осёл, пёс и петух.
Иван:	Вас приветствует группа -  «Трубадур».
Поют. 
	Мы группа суперкласс
	Мы круче звёзд эстрады
	На сцене видеть нас
	Детишки очень рады!

Припев:	Мы к вам заехали на час.
	Хелло,  бонжур, привет!
	А ну, дружней встречайте нас,
	Ведь лучше группы нет!
	Ну-ка все вместе уши развесьте
	Ножками потопайте,
	Ручками похлопайте.

	Год Петуха идёт
	И все от счастья плачут,
	Ведь знают наперёд,
	Петух несёт удачу!

Припев:	Мы скажем дружно – петушок,
	Привет, бонжур, хелло!
	Неси с подарками мешок,
	Нам крупно повезло
	Дай ребятишкам
	Куклы и книжки!
	Лучше по хорошему
	Сыпь конфет в ладоши им!
Фонограмма меняется, на сцену выходит разъярённая Атаманша. 
Атаманша: Что здесь происходит? Остановите фонограмму! Кто вы такие?
Иван:	Мы, шоу группа «Трубадур»! А в чём дело?
Атаманша: В чём дело? Это я вас хочу спросить, в чём дело? Кто разрешил вам выступать на этой сцене?
Иван:	А что?
Атаманша: А то, что эта площадка уже арендована мной!
	Вот договор, подписанный самим королем… шоу бизнеса!
Иван:	У нас тоже договор, подписанный самим дедом морозом!
Атаманша: Что?! Не знаю я никакого Морозова, и знать не хочу! Вот подпись и печать короля, так что катитесь отсюда подобру-поздорову, пока я не вызвала охрану.
Иван:	Но…
Атаманша: Охрана!
Иван:	Подождите, может, мы договоримся без охраны.
Атаманша: Давно бы так, что ты предлагаешь?
Иван: 	50 на 50!
Атаманша: От общей выручки?!
Иван:	Нет, мы работаем бесплатно. Я предлагаю первую половину концерта, отработаем мы, а вторую, бесплатно, вы. 
Атаманша: Что? Бесплатно? Ха! Ищи дураков в другом месте.
Иван:	А может вам поискать другое место для выступления.
Все наступают на атаманшу, пугают: кот – по кошачьи, пес – по собачьи, петух, осёл.
Атаманша: Ах, так, ну вы ещё пожалеете об этом! Убегает под общее улюлюканье.
Иван:	Уф, до чего неприятная особа! И откуда она взялась?
Пес:	Это же Атаманша!
Кот:	У неё теперь своя группа…
Пес:	«Бяки-буки» называется.
Петух:	Эх, надо было клюнуть её в нос!
Пес:	Нет, лучше укусить за мягкое место!
Кот: 	Или вцепиться в волосы!
Осёл: 	А лучше лягнуть для ускорения!
Петух:	Ага, экипаж прощается с вами и желает приятного полёта! Все смеются.
Иван:	Да… не зря меня отец предупреждал не иметь с этой дамочкой никаких дел. Ну, всё продолжим концерт.
Новогодний № х/с на сцену выходит атаманша и 2 сыщика.
Атаманша: Охрана, стой! Ну, гениальные мои, что будем делать?
1-й:		А может, сыночка того…жест чпок!
2-й:		Мокрое дело. Статья 102-ая уголовного кодекса от 15 до 20 лет.
		Не пойдёт!
Атаманша: Никаких… «чпок»! Пацан нежно усыпляется хлороформом.
1-й:		Пацан, да, а осёл и все остальные?
Атаманша: За этим я вас и пригласила, думайте!
1-й:		А что если…жест.
Атаманша: Нет, ни в коем случае!
2-й:		А может…
Атаманша: Вот это попробуйте.
2-й:		А кого конкретно?
1-й:		Петуха!
Все: 		Петуха???
Атаманша: А что, это мысль! Гениально! Поют:

1.	Говорят мы бяки-буки
Как выносит нас земля
Дайте нам мешочек в руки
Мы поймаем петуха
Ой, ха-ха, ой ха-ха
Мы поймаем петуха
Ой, ха-ха, ой ха-ха
Эх, ма!
2.	Новый год испортим детям
Не видать им петуха
Мы его ощиплем быстро
Вам оставим потроха
Ой, ха-ха, ой ха-ха
Вам оставим потроха
Ой, ха-ха, ой ха-ха
Эх, мА!
3.	Пусть готовит франки, евро
Трубадуровский отряд
Дайте нам деньжата в руки
Мы отпустим петуха
Ой, ха-ха, ой ха-ха
Мы отпустим петуха
Ой, ха-ха, ой ха-ха
Мы ощиплем петуха!
В танце уходят. Выходят Иван, кот, осёл и пёс, он принюхивается и оглядывается.
Иван:	Продолжаем концерт. Псу. В чём дело?
Пес:		Здесь была Атаманша и еще кто-то.…Не нравится мне этот запах. По-моему здесь что-то затевается. 
Иван:	Не паникуй! В случае чего ребята помогут. Поможете? 
	Ну вот, слышал? Иди лучше поищи петуха.
	А на нашей сцене группа «Трубадур»!
Поют на мотив колыбельной из м/ф «Бременские музыканты»
		Петя, Петя, петушок
		Золотой твой гребешок
		Маслена твоя головка
		Шолкова твоя бородка
		Выходи скорей дружок
		Это твой год – петушок
		С новым годом поздравляй
		Счастья радости желай
		Мы тебя все ждем – заждались
		Петя петушок – покажись
		Вот и новый год – появись, появись
		Придет дедушка мороз,
		Привезёт подарков воз!
Кот и осёл уходят, прибегает пёс.
Пес:		Его нигде нет.
Иван:	Кого?
Пес:		Петуха.
Иван:	Так…
Пес:		Это явно дело рук Атаманши. Не зря они тут крутились. Чуяло моё сердце!
Иван:	Да подожди ты, не ной! Где кот и осёл?
Пес:		Отправились на поиски.
Иван:	Зря, нам лучше держаться вместе. Вот что… Ты найди кота, а я осла. Встречаемся здесь, через 5 минут. Ребята, извините, мы ненадолго прервём наш концерт, а вы пока поиграйте.
Игра с залом «снежки», под музыку в зал закидываются 3-4 больших белых шара, дети перекидывают их друг другу. На сцену выходят Атаманша и сыщики с мешком, в котором явно кто-то сидит.
Атаманша: Стой! А ну, проверьте, живой он там или нет.
1-й пинает мешок – ни звука. 
Атаманша: Поаккуратней! Это же наши денежки, наши золотые мани-мани..
Эй, Петя – петушок! Золотой гребешок! Выгляни в окошко, дам тебе горошку! 	Молчание. Куры бежали, горох клевали…горох, говорю, клевали. А петуху не давали! Молчок. 
Ну ты, бройлер ощипанный! Вылезай! А ну, вытряхивай из мешка этот суповой набор. Снимает мешок у петуха завязан рот.  Какой болван завязал ему рот? Сыщики показывают друг на друга. Работнички! Ну, что Петя, откувыркался? А эти глупые дети не знают даже, что ты петух не простой… 
1-й:		Он особенный. Без него новый год не наступит…
2-й:		Ага! Новый-то год, год петуха…
Атаманша: А ну, цыц! Раскудахтались! Детям. Слышали? Так что 
расходитесь по домам, праздник отменяется! А ты Петя, посиди пока в мешке. Ты нам дорог как новогодний сувенир. О-о-очень дорогой сувенир!
Отнесём его ко мне в офис. Поют: 

Мы любим, грабить, не боясь греха
Теперь рыдайте, детки – недотроги!
Ведь нынче сварят суп из петуха
Романтики с большой дороги!

Не желаем жить по другому,
Не желаем жить по другому,
По краю ходим мы
По краю ходим мы
По краю ходим мы
Родному…
Атаманша: Вы передайте этим горе артистам, что они могут петуха 
выкупить. Чао!!! Уходят.
Выходят кот, пёс, осёл, Иван. 
Иван:	Все в сборе? Все, все.
Пес:		Чую, чую, здесь был наш петух. Вот на этом самом месте! Там стоит кот, обходит его кругом, принюхиваясь.
Кот:		Ага, а я его убил, в землю закопал и надпись написал: Здесь был Петя! Пес наступает на ногу коту. Ай, ты чего, больно же?! Царапает пса.
Пес:	Ой, щас как дам!
Иван:	Тихо, нашли время ссориться. Думайте лучше, где искать петуха.
Осёл:	Если не знаешь где искать, надо у кого-нибудь спросить.
Кот:	Точно! Спросим у ребят, они всё время были тут. Ребята, вы нашего петуха не видели?
Иван:	Всё ясно, плохи наши дела.
Кот:	Это ещё почему?
Иван:	Потому что у нас денег нет.
Кот:	А мы что-нибудь продадим ненужное.
Пес:	Чтобы продать что-нибудь не нужное, надо сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное, а у нас денег нет
Кот:	А мы тебя продадим, всё равно от тебя никакого толку.
Иван:	Никого мы продавать не будем! Мы будем искать…
Кот:	Клад!?
Иван:	Нет, Деда мороза. Кто-нибудь знает, как работает этот телевизор?
	Ладно, попробуем так! Хлопает в ладоши. А ну-ка друзья, помогите мне. Хлопает с артистами, безрезультатно.
Кот:	А может, ребята помогут.
Иван:	Ребята, по моей команде давайте хлопнем в ладоши один раз, три, четыре. Хлопают, экран включается, 1канал идут новости.
	Так, хорошо, а теперь хлопнем 2 раза. На экране 2 канал Вести. 
	А ну-ка попробуем хлопнуть 3 раза. На экране картинка с Дедом морозом.
Все: 	Ура! Получилось!
Иван: звонит по мобильному. Дед мороз, алло, ты меня слышишь?
Дед мороз: Поднимает трубку. Дед мороз слушает.
Иван:	Дедушка мороз, это я Ваня, сын Трубадура.
Дед мороз: А-а-а Ваня, рад тебя видеть и друзей твоих. Вот только петушка не вижу.
Иван:	Вот поэтому мы и звоним тебе.
Дед мороз: Что случилось? Уж не заболел ли наш петушок?
Кот:	Его Атаманша похитила.
Пес:	И требует выкуп, а у нас денег нет
Дед мороз: Ах вот оно что. Оставайтесь на месте. Выезжаем немедленно! Экран гаснет.
Иван:	Всё будет хорошо. Дед мороз наведёт порядок. Не вешать нос!
№х/с Музыка, дым, выходит дед мороз и снегурочка.
Дед мороз: Здравствуйте, детишки, девчонки и мальчишки, поздравляю вас с зимой, самой сказочной порой.
Снегурочка: С вьюгой, снегом и сугробом и конечно с новым годом!
Дед мороз: Здравствуйте, друзья, ну что тут у вас произошло, рассказывайте.
Все наперебой начинают говорить.
Дед мороз: Тихо! Говорите по одному. 
Иван:	Дед мороз помоги нам петуха освободить.
Кот:	Если он не споёт свою песню на вечерней зорьке.
Пес:	…Часы не пробьют 12 раз.
Осёл:	И новый гол не наступит.
Дед мороз: Понятно.
Иван:	Что будем делать, дедушка мороз?
Дед мороз: Дайте подумать…. О, я кое-что придумал!
Снегурочка: Что?
Дед мороз: Надо нам мешок атаманше подменить.
Снегурочка: Как?
Дед мороз: Об этом позже, найдите сначала такой же мешок.
Иван:	Ребята, как выглядит мешок атаманши? Понятно…Кот, осел, и пёс убегают на поиски, пёс приносит мешок.
	Дед мороз, вот!
Дед мороз: Отлично! Снегурочка, дай мне твой сотовый. Справочная? Будьте добры, номер телефона в офисе группы…
Иван:	«Бяки буки»
Дед мороз: Группы Бяки буки. Ага! Спасибо. Набирает номер. Добрый день, у вас продаётся славянский шкаф? Ой, то есть я хотел сказать, у вас товар у нас купец… встречаемся на сцене. Готово! Будем ждать.
№х/с
Дед мороз: Идут, прячьтесь! Выходит атаманша с сыщиками и мешком. 
	Тепло ли тебе девица, тепло ли тебе, красная?
Атаманша: Кончай туфту впаривать! Где капуста?
Дед мороз: Пардон мадам, не понял?
Атаманша: Что ты не понял, пень глухой. Зелень где?
Дед мороз: А в смысле капуста, не беспокойтесь сударыня, она здесь. Показывает на мешок. А где товар?
Атаманша: Вот! Выставляет свой мешок.
Дед мороз: Махнем не глядя.
Атаманша: За дурочку меня держишь? Показывай что там у тебя.
Дед мороз: Ну раз вы так настаиваете… долго возится с завязками, атаманша теряет терпение подходит к нему сыщики то же. В это время идёт подмен мешка.
Атаманша: достала вилок капусты Что это? 
Дед мороз: Капуста, вы же сами просили.
Атаманша: Ты, что, издеваешься? Швыряет её обратно. Ну погоди, я вам тут такое устрою! А тебя, холодильный агрегат, мои ребята на части разберут. За мной! Уходят, прихватив с собой мешок.
Дед мороз: Ой-ой-ой, как страшно, друзья мои! Все выходят вместе с петухом.
Петух:	Спасибо тебе, дедушка мороз и вам всем спасибо!
Пес:	Тихо, идёт кто-то.		 
Дед мороз: Давайте спрячемся и послушаем. Выходят атаманша и сыщики.
Атаманша: Стоять! Доставай петуха, сейчас мы из него цыплёнка табака сделаем. Открывают мешок, сыщик просовывает руки и достаёт… живого петуха. Атаманша в ужасе отскакивает.
	А-а-а! Оборотень! Охрана! Сыщик с петухом кидается к ней, та ещё громче кричит и с криками оборотень, убегают.
	Выходит дед мороз и вся компания.
Дед мороз: Поделом тебе, злодейка, досталось и следа от неё не осталось. Ну, петушок, пора тебе петь новогоднюю песенку.
Петух: 	Ку – ка –ре – ку! Ему откликаются ещё несколько петухов. Бьют часы.
Дед мороз: Бьют часы 12 раз, это значит что у нас… 
Снегурочка: Наступает новый год, пусть он счастье принесёт.
Петух:	Даже если кружит вьюга…
Кот:	И пугает всех ненастье…
Пес:	Скажем весело друг другу…
Иван:	С новым годом!
Все:	С новым счастьем!
Финальная песня на мотив « Ничего на свете лучше нету».
1.	С новым годом мы вас поздравляем
Счастья и удачи вам желаем
Новый год шагает по планете
Смех и радость он приносит детям. 2 раза.
2.	С новым годом взрослые и дети!
С новым годом Маши, Тани, Пети!
Дед мороз под ёлочкою яркой
Вам оставит сладкие подарки. 2 раза.
3.	Ярче ёлочка сияй огнями!
Веселитесь дети вместе с нами.
Петушок - наш символ новогодний
Праздник детям подарил сегодня. 2 раза.
Занавес закрывается.

----------


## Дадуся

1.ФИО
Рындина Светлана Михайловна
2.Должность
Организатор и ведущая детских праздников
3.Город
Москва
4.Название программы
Школа Деда Мороза 
5.Возрастная категория
7-10 лет
6.Сценарий игровой программы.

Здравствуйте, мои друзья.
Всех вас рада видеть я.
Вы меня узнали?
-Да

Снегурочкой зовут меня,
Мне стужа не страшна.
Я зимней вьюги не боюсь,
Я даже с ней дружна.

Ой, опять стихами заговорила, словно я на утреннике в детском саду. 
Нехорошо получается: меня вы все знаете, а вот я за год немного забыла, как вас зовут. Давайте это исправим,  напомните мне ваши имена.

1. Кто родился в январе, феврале и в марте,
Дружно, разом, без заминки руку поднимайте
И скорее громко-громко имя называйте.
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 – как же этих детей звать?
2. А весною кто родился, в мае и апреле,
Разом прыгнули повыше, прыгнули смелее.
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 – как весенних детей звать?
3. А в июне и в июле, кто родился, детвора,
Быстро-быстро, не стесняясь, покружитесь, как юла.
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 – как же вас, ребята, звать?
4. В августе рожденные – топаем на месте,
Чтобы было веселее, топаем все вместе.
А теперь не суетитесь и погромче назовитесь.
5. Кто родился в сентябре, октябре и ноябре,
Погрозите пальчиком соседу и себе.
1, 2, 3, 4, 5 – как осенних детей звать?
6. Кто родился в декабре, топните ногою,
Если ножка заболела, топайте другою,
Глубоко вздохните – имя назовите!  (1)

Настроение смотрю у всех хорошее? 

С Вами будем мы играть? (да)
А песни петь? (да)
А танцевать? (да)
А скучать? (нет) Конечно, скучать мы не будем!
А зевать? (нет, нет)
Правильно, ребята, зевать мы сегодня тоже не будем, ведь скоро наступит самый волшебный зимний праздник! 

Если лес укрыт снегами,
Если пахнет пирогами,
Если елка в дом идет,
Что за праздник?
-Новый год!

Ждете праздник? Докажите,
Мои фразы доскажите.

На дворе снежок идет, скоро праздник …
- Новый год!
Мягко светятся иголки, хвойный дух идет от …
- От елки!
Ветви слабо шелестят, бусы яркие …
- Блестят!
И качаются игрушки – флаги, звездочки…
- Хлопушки!
Нити пестрой мишуры, колокольчики…
- Шары!
Белоус и краснонос под ветвями Дед …
- Мороз! (2)

 Конечно, Д.М. Все вы его, наверное, не раз встречали и кое-что про него знаете.
Дед Мороз известен всем. Верно?
Он приходит ровно в семь. Верно?
А во сколько он приходит?
У него зеленый нос?
У него большие зубы?
Он детей на завтрак любит?
Дед Мороз старик хороший. Верно?
Носит шубу и калоши. Верно?
А что носит Дед Мороз?
Дед Мороз боится стужи. Верно?
А чего боится Дед Мороз?
Со Снегурочкой он дружен. Верно?
Мы на ёлку с вами шли. Верно?
Двойки в дневнике несли. Верно?
Он с мешком большим приходит?
С детьми водит хороводы?
Скоро Дед Мороз придёт Верно?
Всем подарки принесёт. Верно?

А вот сейчас я вынуждена вас огорчить: дело в том, что по последним статистическим данным многие школьники в существование Деда Мороза не верят, утверждая, что подарки  им дарят родители или актеры, играющие роль Деда Мороза на праздниках.
Переубеждать вас я не буду. Каждый пусть сам решает верить в него или нет. Одно я хочу сказать: Новый год - это особенный праздник, в который присутствует ощущение волшебства и сказочности происходящего. 
Я верю в настоящего Деда Мороза, а многочисленные Деды Морозы, которые приходят на праздник и поздравляют с Новым годом - это его помощники. Ведь подумайте сами, как Дед Мороз один может поздравить всех детей и взрослых?  В новогоднюю ночь Дед Мороз  двигается с востока на запад, из-за смены часовых поясов его рабочий день длится 31 час. Чтобы успеть посетить всех детей, он должен совершить 822 визита в секунду. 
А впрочем, сегодня, накануне Нового года, я вам предлагаю попробовать себя в роли Деда Мороза. И для этого я вас приглашаю пройти краткую спецподготовку в «Школе Деда Мороза»

Вам предстоит научиться собирать и заворачивать подарки, управлять запряженными лошадьми, пробираться через сугробы.

Обучение проходит в 2 классах (снеговики и снежинки). Деление на команды.

Два прихлопа, два притопа - (хлопки, притопы)
Горки, ухабы. (волнообразные движения руками)
Раз снежочек, два снежочек - (по очереди показ. ладошки)
Снежные бабы. ("рисуем" руками силуэт снеговика)
Бег на месте, бег на месте, (бег)
Зайчики! Зайчики! ("ушки") 
Ну-ка, дружно, ну-ка, вместе (3)
указываем на команду (откликаются снеговики, затем  снежинки).

Дед Мороз должен не только приготовить самый долгожданный подарок, но и хорошо помнить, что кому дарить. Сейчас проверим насколько у вас хорошая память, и получит ли адресат свой подарок.
*
Кому какие подарки?*

Хорошо подарки делать, что и говорить. 
Но при этом надо помнить, что кому дарить: 

Кролику — морковку, сторожу — винтовку, 
Балерине — юбочку, капитану — трубочку, 
Всаднику — уздечку, пастуху — овечку, 
Джентльмену — тросточку, а собаке — косточку. 

Хорошо, а если, вдруг, кого память подведет, 
Если, вдруг, подарит кто-то все наоборот: 
Кролику — винтовку, сторожу — морковку, 
Балерине — трубочку, капитану — юбочку, 
Всаднику — овечку, пастуху — уздечку, 
Джентльмену — косточку, а собаке — тросточку, 
Ну а дальше, в результате этой кутерьмы, 
На какой-нибудь тропинке можем встретить мы: 
Кролика с уздечкой, сторожа с овечкой, 
Капитана с тросточкой, балерину с косточкой, 
Всадника с морковкой, пастуха с винтовкой, 
Джентльмена с юбочкой, а собаку с трубочкой. 

Запомнили, что кому дарить? 

Кролику?  
Сторожу? 
Балерине? 
Капитану? 
Всаднику? 
Пастуху? 
Джентльмену? 
А собаке? 

Дед Мороз подготовил для детей много подарков, которые надо сложить в мешок. Время поджимает, поэтому нельзя терять ни минуты. 
*
Собери подарки.* 
Команды должны забросить подарки в мешок.  Кто собрал больше подарков?
Подарки все приготовлены и чтобы они по дороге не потерялись нужно хорошо завязать мешок.
*
Завязать мешок.* 
А. Рисунок мешка лежит на полу (для 9-10 человек: 1×1 м)
Задача — уместиться всей группой в этом мешке, не заступая за его края и удержаться 5-10 секунд. 
Б.   Каждой команде вручается по рулону упаковочной ленты. Один из членов в каждой команде должен упаковать всю команду. 

В обязанности Деда Мороза входит не только подготовка подарков, он еще обязательно должен создать новогоднее настроение. А какой же новый год без снега? 
Он умеет творить изящные, почти невесомые снежинки, разнообразные по форме и размеру. Продемонстрируйте свое мастерство!
*
Вырезать снежинку.*

Когда снежинки падают на землю, они собираются в сугробы, Большие сугробы пушистого снега — знак большого счастья и богатства. 
Поэтому, чтобы наступающий год стал счастливым, вам надо намести большие сугробы.

*Сугроб.* 

Команды из вырезанных снежинок должны выложить сугроб. У кого больше. 

Сколько снега намели, что-то холодом повеяло, и, чтобы нам не замерзнуть, будем с вами греться и танцевать. Я буду показывать вам температуру на нашем градуснике
при морозе 10 градусов - хлопаем в ладоши, 20 - топаем ногами, 30 - прыгаем, 40 – прячемся в домике. (4) 

Ну что ж, мы согрелись, подарки собраны, пора в дорогу собираться. На нашем пути первая трудность - сугробы, которые предстоит пройти.

*Пройди сугробы.*

Мы шагаем по сугробам,
По сугробам крутолобым.
Поднимай повыше ногу,
Проложи другим дорогу.

Пройти через натянутое на высоте 30-40 см полотно с вырезанными следами.

А вы знаете, что использует Дед Мороз для более скоростного передвижения?
Конечно это сани, запряженные тройкой лошадей. Но в пути может случиться все что угодно.

Что однажды произошло с Дедом Морозом, нам сейчас расскажут и покажут родители.  
*
Сказка*

Сани у Деда Мороза не простые, они оснащены как полозьями, так и колесами - для перемещения по разной местности.  Обычно в сани запряжено 3 коней, но случилось так, что один конь подвихнул ногу, и Дед Мороз был вынужден оставить его дома. Итак…

Выставляются 9 стульев в виде "саней":
2 впереди (кони)
1 за ними (снеговик)
4 по сторонам (колеса)
2 в центре - (Дед Мороз и Снегурочка).
Стулья занимают родители, каждому проговаривается его имя (левый конь, правый конь, снеговик, Дед Мороз, Снегурочка, левое переднее колесо, правое переднее колесо, заднее правое колесо и заднее левое колесо).
По ходу сказки каждый, кого называет ведущий, должен встать и сесть. Если называется слово "сани", то встают все. 

Близился Новый Год. Великий Устюг уже целиком превратился в фабрику по производству мягких игрушек, велосипедов, красочных книжек и сладостей. Дед Мороз и Снегурочка не успевали разбирать почту с просьбами и пожеланиями. Мешки до отказа набились подарками.
И вот, наконец, Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой собрались в дорогу.
И говорит Снегурочка Деду Морозу: «Дед Мороз! Милый Дед Мороз! Любимый мой Дедушка! (Дед Мороз при этом встает и садится три раза) Попроси Снеговика запрячь коней в сани (напоминаем – встают все)!» Крикнул Дед Мороз: «Снеговик! Эй, Снеговик! А ну, Снеговик, запряги-ка коней!» Снеговик запряг левого коня, правого коня, проверил левое переднее колесо, левое заднее колесо, правое переднее колесо и правое заднее колесо. Дед Мороз, убедившись что сани готовы, сказал Снегурочке: «Милая Снегурочка, давай я помогу тебе забраться в сани».
(здесь лучше сделать небольшую паузу)
Сани выехали из домика Деда Мороза и Снегурочки и направились по заснеженной дороге. Сани трясло из стороны в сторону. Кони то и дело спотыкались и проваливались в блестящие сугробы. А правый конь, вдобавок ко всему, еще и вывихнул заднее (пауза, чтобы понервничали «задние колеса») копыто. «Дед Мороз, милый Дед Мороз, любимый мой Дедушка!» - говорит Снегурочка, – «Не кажется ли тебе, что у нас скоро отвалится правое заднее колесо?» Дед Мороз выглянул из окошка и крикнул: «Снеговик! Эй, Снеговик! А ну Снеговик! Все ли колеса ты проверил? Снегурочке кажется, что заднее левое колесо скоро отвалится!» «Милый Дедушка, я сказала заднее правое колесо, мне показалось, что отвалится не заднее левое колесо, а заднее правое колесо». «Снеговик! Эй, Снеговик! А ну, Снеговик, проверь-ка заднее правое колесо, а заодно, и все остальные колеса!» Снеговик остановил коней и спрыгнул с саней. Он проверил сначала левое переднее колесо, потом левое заднее колесо, правое переднее колесо, потом опять левое переднее колесо и правое заднее колесо, и, на всякий случай, еще раз левое заднее колесо. «Дед Мороз!» - крикнул Снеговик - «Все в порядке». Но тут он заметил, что правый конь вывихнул копыто. «Дедушка Мороз, правый конь вывихнул копыто, и мы не можем продолжать дорогу на одном левом коне». Дед Мороз закричал: «Что значит "не можем продолжать дорогу на одном левом коне"? Ведь тогда Новый год не наступит!»
Солнце уже клонилось к закату, на небе стали появляться первые звезды. Дед Мороз резво соскочил с саней и, подбежав к коням, трижды ударил по земле серебряным посохом.(5)  Вдруг поднялась метель, она подхватила сани и быстро понесла их к детям, ожидающим подарки.

И вот после долгой дороги Дед Мороз добрался до указанного адреса. Ему надо припарковать коней, вылезти из саней, дойти до квартиры, положить подарок под елку, выйти из квартиры, сесть в сани и  отправится в следующий дом. Как  вы догадались, вас ждет следующее испытание.
*
Положи подарок под елку.*

Вы должны доскакать до обруча-дома на тройке коней (шар);
пролезть через обруч, опустив его сверху вниз; 
добежать до елки;
положить подарок под елку;
добежать до обруча, пролезть через него снизу вверх;
добежать до коней и ускакать в следующий дом. (6)


Одна из обязанностей Деда Мороза - поздравление всех с Новым Годом с пожеланиями счастья, здоровья, добра.

*Стихотворение-поздравление.*

Нашим командам предстоит составить стихотворения-поздравления с Новым Годом. В поздравлении пропущены некоторые слова, их необходимо отгадать. Участвует по 4 человека от каждой команды. Каждому из них  дается карточка с написанным на ней словом.  Участник должен с помощью жестов, движений и мимики показать смысловое значение слова членам своей команды. Они могут задавать ему дополнительные вопросы, на которые отвечать следует только мимикой и жестами. 
Команды участвуют по очереди. Какая команда быстрее справится?

По жизни ты смелей шагай,
*Друзей* своих не забывай,
И никогда не вешай* нос*,
Будь *здоровым*!
*Дед Мороз*.

Добрым будь и *не болей*,
Слабых защищай,* жалей*,
Хорошо на завтрак* кушай*,
Не балуй и маму *слушай*.

Ни один новогодний праздник не обходится без хоровода. Чтобы не ударить в грязь лицом, Дед Мороз должен хорошо танцевать. Покажите и вы свое умение.
*
Танец Деда Мороза*


Дед Мороз посылает вьюгу – «вертушка» руками перед собой.
Дед Мороз рисует узоры на окнах – раскрытыми ладонями рисуем круги слева и справа от себя.
Дед Мороз запускает петарды – движения одной рукой вниз-вверх.
Дед Мороз несет мешок с подарками – двумя соединенными руками движения справа - слева от себя. (7) 

Вот подходит к концу обучение в школе и сейчас вам предстоит сдать экзамены на звание помощник Деда Мороза.
*1. Экзамен по украшению елки.* 
Танец «мы повесим шарики».
*
2. Экзамен по зажжению на елке огней.* 
Раз! Два! Три! Елочка, гори!
Не горит, капризничает елка. 
Надо настроение ей поднять,
Чтоб смогла огнями вся сиять!
Будем ёлочку мы развлекать,
Огоньки её все зажигать.
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, 
Мы потянем уши вниз, 
Ну-ка, елочка, зажгись. 
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять,  
Мы потянем носик вниз, 
Ну-ка, елочка, зажгись.
Не горят огни? Тогда, ребята, надо встать:
Будем вместе приседать!
Раз, два, три, четыре, пять
Не хотят огни сверкать?
А теперь тихонечко стоим,
Не шевелимся и не говорим…
Раз, два, три, елочка, гори. (шёпотом)
А  сейчас давайте наберем побольше воздуха и громко крикнем
Раз! Два! Три! Ёлочка, гори!

*3. Экзамен на знание главной новогодней песни.* 
Театр - экспромт на песню «В лесу родилась елочка».
Герои-родители: елка (шапочка на голове), метель (в руках султанчики), мороз (шапка и красный нос, дождик), заяц, волк (маски). Дети в хороводе.

Закончились экзамены, а вместе с ними и обучение в нашей школе. Многому вы сегодня научились и теперь знаете не понаслышке, каково приходится Деду Морозу накануне нового года.  Сегодня вы заслужили по праву носить почетное звание Помощник Деда Мороза, а это значит, что вы должны совершать только добрые дела и поступки. 

А сейчас в нашей школе выпускной. 
Новогодняя дискотека.


При написании сценария были использованы идеи и материалы форума forum.in-ku.com, forums.vkmonline.com, 1sentyabrya.ru. Большое спасибо авторам и пользователям форума за предоставленный материал.  

http://nsportal.ru/shkola/stsenarii-...akalnomu-krugu  Волкова Л.А.  Мероприятие на Новый год. "Путешествие по зодиакальному кругу"

2 Елка (Игра) автор Елена Благинина http://lel.khv.ru/poems/resultik.pht...tml%3Fctg%3D22

3 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...B.#post4504438 Triol #441

4 http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthre...=56672&page=20 горикок  #385 

5 http://1sentyabrya.ru/school/other/2...cles_2217.html Новый год в школе. Помощь школьникам организовать праздник.

6 http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129633&page=12 fena #173


7 http://forum.in-ku.com/archive/index.php/t-128837.html? Дискотека Деда Мороза. автор Оксана Ожогина http://files.mail.ru/LC1JJL материал предоставлен о-ля-ля

----------

elenan (31.10.2018)

----------


## svet-lana2011

1.ФИО
 Федулова Светлана Анатольевна
 2.Должность
 руководитель арт-студии "Тутти-Фрутти"
 3.Город
 г.Чебоксары
 4.Название программы
 Интерактивная программа поздравления Деда Мороза на дому.
 5.Возрастная категория
 3-7 лет
 6.Сценарий 
 «Веселые превращения детей в МороЗаек»
Сценарий интерактивной программы поздравления детей на дому.
Продолжительность: 30 минут – 45 минут
Возраст- 3-7 лет
Персонажи : Дед Мороз, Снегурочка
А так же ростовая планшетная кукла Лисичка
Дед Мороз всех приглашает в путешествие на своем паровозе. При помощи волшебного тоннеля Дед Мороз и Снегурочка превращают детей в МороЗаек.  Программа  насыщена танцами, играми , песнями 


Снегурочка:
 - Здравствуйте , друзья! 
Вы меня узнали?
Я - Снегурочка!
Мой волшебный клубочек привел меня к вам!!!
Я к вам пришла
Из сказки зимней.
Я вся из снега, серебра.
Мои друзья - метель и вьюга 
Я всех люблю, ко всем добра.
Давайте и с вами познакомимся
Игра « Снежки»
Снегурочка  : Я подброшу снежки высоко, высоко,
Разлетятся они далеко, далеко.
Ты скорее побеги
И снежки все собери.(дети собирают снежки)

Снегурочка: А сейчас, мои  друзья, 
Загадку загадаю я. 
Кто, кто, кто такой 
С длинной белой бородой, 
Много игр и шуток знает, 
В Новый год с детьми играет ? (Дед Мороз _)

Дед Мороза мы зовем. (2—3 раза )
Входит Дедушка Мороз с песней
Дедушка Мороз: А - у, иду, иду!
Дедушка Мороз:
Здравствуйте, мои дорогие, 
И маленькие и большие
(Имена …)
С Новым годом вас, друзья,
Наконец к вам прибыл я.
А меня, скажите, дети, 
Кто веселой песней встретит? 
С.: Рады мы тебя встречать, 
Будем праздник продолжать. 
Для тебя сейчас споем, 
Хороводы заведем 
песня «Дед Мороз»(ты пришел к нас в гости дед мороз)
http://symeon.rusfolder.net/files/34020700
С: Дедушка  Мороз, а давай отправимся вместе с ребятами к Зайке в гости.
Дед. : Ну что ж, давайте. А поедем мы на моем Новогоднем паровозе
Музыка «Паровоз»
http://symeon.rusfolder.net/files/34020692
Снегурочка в руках держит зайчика. 
Снегурочка.: Ребята , а вы умеете прыгать как зайчики?
Дети прыгают.
Снегурочка: у Деда Мороза есть волшебный тоннель. Пройдя который мы все превратимся в зайчиков!
Превращение в зайчиков (дети проходят через тоннель- им на голову надевают уши)
Танец зайчат - хоровод  
Таинственная музыка- Выходит Лисы (мама ребенка надевает планшетную куклу) Снегурочка:
Ребята, вот– лисичка-сестричка.
По лесу гуляет.
И зайчишек - хвастунишек
 сейчас поймает.
Дед Мороз: Лисичка, погоди. Ведь сегодня праздник - Новый год. Не надо зайчиков обижать. Лучше поиграй с ними.
Снегурочка – Лиса ищет зайчат, где их ушки торчат! 
(Игра с лисой)
Песня-игра « Лиса и зайцы» http://symeon.rusfolder.net/files/34020705  2 раза
Снегурочка : Ну что ,ребята, нужно обратно возвращаться , к нашей елочке, заждалась наша зеленая красавица.
Паровоз . садимся в вагончики- едем под музыку  Музыка «Паровоз»
http://symeon.rusfolder.net/files/34020692

Дед Мороз: Давайте-ка на нашу ёлочку посмотрим
Снегурочка: Какая у нас елочка? Большая! Высокая! Давайте-ка покажем, какая большая у нас эта ёлочка.
Эта ёлка широка, 
Эта ёлка высока, 
Выше мамы, выше папы, 
Достаёт до потолка!  
Песня « В лесу родилась елочка»
СНЕГУРОЧКА: Ребята, вы умеете в ладоши хлопать? Ножкой топать? 
Ручками махать? Ножками плясать? 
Проверим! танец  «Буги-вуги»
http://symeon.rusfolder.net/files/34020710
Дед Мороз: 
Песни пели вы, плясали, 
А стихи вот не читали. 
Посмотреть хочу сейчас, 
Кто смелее тут у вас. ====Стихи детей
Снегурочка: Дед Мороз, ты придумал бы игру, позабавить детвору?
Д.М: Что ж, можно и поиграть.
Ребята, а вы мороза боитесь?
Сн. : Мы мороза не боимся, Не замерзнем никогда!
Дед Мороз: Берегитесь, берегитесь!
До кого дотронусь я  - Заморожу тех шутя!
Ну-ка, протяните свои ручки!                    
=Игра «Заморожу» с посохом
=Танец – игра «А на улице мороз»
http://symeon.rusfolder.net/files/34020717
Дед Мороз.
Ну, пора мне собираться,
В путь-дорогу отправляться!
Снегурочка
Дед Мороз, а ты о чем-то забыл.
Дед Мороз.
Как забыл?
Дед Мороз с детьми играл?
Возле елочки плясал?
Песни пел?
Детей смешил? Что же я еще забыл?
Снегурочка
Дед Мороз, ты про подарки для детей забыл.
Дед Мороз.
Нет! Я веселый Дед Мороз,
Вам подарочки принес!
Раздача подарков 
СНЕГУРОЧКА:  Что ж, пора уже прощаться
Но не будем огорчаться -
 Мы  придем  еще не раз,
А сегодня – Дедушкин  наказ:
ДЕД МОРОЗ. Всем играть и веселиться,
И смеяться, не лениться,
Праздник весело встречать,
Не грустить и не скучать!
СНЕГУРОЧКА:  В семью придут в году грядущем
Удача, счастье и успех,
И будет год, конечно, лучшим,
Прекрасным, радостным для всех!
С Новым годом, друзья! С Новым счастьем! До Новых встреч!!!

----------


## ЭЛИТА

1. Талышева Евгения Николаевна
2. Руководитель "Центра детских праздников ЭЛИТА"
3. г. Архангельск
4. Дискотечная программа:  "Кругосветное Новогоднее ДИСКО"
5. Возрастная категория 8-12лет

Dance игро-техник - 1человек
Ди-джей, по совместительству аниматор - 1человек

Не везде прописаны роли, т.к. во время дискотеки танцы и конкурсы проводятся поочерёдно и только некоторые совместно. Говорит тот, кто меньше запыхался  :Taunt:   Другой поддерживает разговор, аниматоры периодически шутят, подбадривают детей...

СЦЕНАРИЙ
Ди-джей: Добрый день друзья, мы рады сегодня видеть вас на этом танцполе! 
Dance игро-техник : Только сегодня и только в этот час мы совершим самое настоящее новогоднее кругосветное диско-путешествие! Но для начала разрешите представиться!
Ди-джей (знакомит и показывает на игро-техника): Самый зажигательный, обаятельный Dance игро-техник …. (громко говорит имя)
Dance игро-техник (знакомит и показывает на ди-джея): Самый музыкальный и зажигательный Ди-джей…. (громко говорит имя)
Ди-джей: Ребята теперь и нам с Вами хотелось бы познакомиться, немного узнать о вас, зачем пришли, что любите, как живёте, как животик (шутит)… 
Dance игро-техник: А я кажется, придумала, как нам познакомится с ребятами и как можно быстрее всё о них узнать. Мы сейчас узнаем с помощью волшебных слов. Итак, я стою внутри круга, говорю волшебные слова «Элис, бэлис, пикули, БАМ!» и задаю вопрос, например «Как вас зовут», а все громко кричат своё имя, следующий вопрос могу задать любой, например, «в какое время года вы родились» и опять кричите, так, что б я услыхала. И так, поехали 

*ИГРА – КРИЧАЛКА ЗНАКОМСТВО*
Примерные вопросы, но каждый вопрос задаётся только после волшебных слов «Элис, бэлис, пикули, БАМ!»:
- Как вас зовут?!
- В какое время годы вы родились?!
- В какой месяц вы родились?!
- Как зовут вашу маму?!
- Ваше любимое блюдо?!
- Какой сегодня праздник?!


Ди-джей: Ну, вот и познакомились! И думаю, что теперь все дружно можем отправляться в наше музыкальное кругосветное путешествие! И только сегодня мы побываем на всех континентах нашего земного шара и посмотрим, кто, как отмечает Новый год! А вы знаете сколько континентов (материков) на Земле? (Ответ 6)
Dance игро-техник: Назовите их (Евразия, Африка, Южная Америка, Северная Америка, Австралия, Антарктида)
Ди-джей: Какой из этих материков:
а) самый большой материк? (Евразия)
б) самый жаркий материк? (Африка)
в) самый влажный материк? (Южная Америка)
г) самый северный материк? (Северная Америка)
д) самый холодный материк? (Антарктида)
е) самый маленький, самый сухой материк? (Австралия)

1.ЕВРАЗИЯ 
Dance игро-техник: Вот мы находимся на нашем, самом большом материке Евразия! И что б весь континент узнал, что у нас дискотека и, что мы отмечаем Новогодний праздник, я думаю, что всех, всех….
Ди-джей: Ну и себя заодно :)
Dance игро-техник: ну и себя заодно с Новым годом. А как мы будем поздравлять?
Ди-джей: Ну как, как? По нашему, по дискотечному! Заодно разомнем руки, ноги ну и лёгкие :) . И так, ребята, сначала у нас танцует только правая рука, покажите все правую руку. Потом левая рука – покажите где левая. Потом правая нога (показывают правую), потом левая нога (показывают левую). Но самое главное, когда мы делаем так (показываем правая нога назад, обе руки вперёд) – Кричим: «С Но-вым го-дом!»

*АНИМАЦИОННЫЙ  ТАНЕЦ – КРИЧАЛКА* http://files.mail.ru/H6NQ2M

2.АФРИКА (самый жаркий материк)
И попали мы в жаркую Африку. 
Африке растёт самое тучное и широкое дерево БАОБАБ, если мы возьмёмся все за руки и сделаем круг - это будет диаметр его ствола, в среднем диаметр ствола сравним с 11тью людьми, взявшимися за руки, образующие круг. Здесь нет ёлок, поэтому все танцуют новогодние танцы вокруг этого чудо - дерева. 

*НОВОГОДНЯЯ ЛАВАТА* http://files.mail.ru/KBC0LX

(я лично сама провожу под минус, но слова говорю: Встанем все дружно мы, в хоровод, в  хоровод, вместе и дружно мы встретим Новый год! Мои ручки хороши, а у соседа лучше… и т.д.)

3.ЮЖНАЯ АМЕРИКА (самый влажный материк)
О, эта влажная – Южная Америка, машем шляпой на себя… 
Да здесь же полно ковбоев!!! Нам обязательно нужно с делать вид, что мы тоже ковбои иначе нас сейчас всех перестреляют (шутит). Все встаём в большой круг. Мы передаём ковбойскую шляпу с головы на голову, музыка СТОП, на ком шляпа остановилась, тот выходит в центр круга и танцует в этой шляпе, а все повторяют за ним.

*ПЕРЕТАНЦОВКИ КОВБОЕВ* http://files.mail.ru/1BSDMA

4. СЕВЕРНАЯ АМЕРИКА 
А мы с вами попали на самый северный материк.
именно здесь находится всеми известный Голливуд. Мечта каждого человека побывать в этом киноактёрском городе, и мы тоже не пройдём мимо! Заглянем?
Только сегодня и именно сейчас проходят съёмки на новый фильм «НОВОГОДНИЕ СТИЛЯГИ-ШОУ!». Такое пропустить ни в коем случае нельзя. О Боже! Нас берут в массовку это круто! Но нужны зажигательные и танцевальные стиляги для нас устроили кастинг. Мы сейчас все танцуем и зажигаем, кто как может, а те, кто круче и ярче танцует, того наряжаем в стилягу.

*ТАНЦЕВАЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ* http://files.mail.ru/PWMPQJ

*ФОТО НА ПАМЯТЬ*

И так, а теперь самый зажигательный танец Стиляг!

*АНИМАЦИОННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ* http://files.mail.ru/LI0K37

Снимаем наряды
Жарко очень-очень. Предлагаю немного охладиться! И не где-нибудь, а в Антарктиде.
5.АНТАРКТИДА (самый холодный материк)
Тут такой холод, что жить могут только одни пингвины. Мы сейчас на некоторое время обратимся в этих милых пингвинчиков и посмотрим, как они готовятся к Новому году!
А пингвины устраивают большое дружное застолье! А чем питаются они? Правильно, рыбой. Вот нам предстоит наловить рыбу. 
Делим на две команды, ставим детей парами. Выдаём на каждую команду по две удочки. 

а) *РЫБАЛКА* http://files.mail.ru/ER270O

б) *А вот ёлок у пингвинов нет и игрушек нет. Но только сегодня и только сейчас мы порадуем всех пингвинов, да и Арктику тоже. Устроим им «рыбную ёлочку». Из каждой команды берём самого высокого ребёнка (или можно взять родителей).  Они будут ёлочками, встают, ручки и ножки немножко в сторону, изображают красивую ёлочку. У каждой команды своя ёлочка. Берём наловленную рыбу и на прищепки вешаем рыбу. На любые места.
ФОТО*

в) *Снимаем и одновременно громко считаем рыбу.*

Холодно нам стало, предлагаю перебраться в более тёплый континент, где как ни странно сегодня –лето. И это… Австралия (кричат ребята) 
6. АВСТРАЛИЯ (самый сухой, самый маленький, самый последний материк, который открыли)
Представляете, приходится же людям отмечать Новый год летом! Вот не повезло! Снега нет, лыж и санок нет, скукота!  Вот они сами себя и развлекают новогодним звериным хороводом. 
Вытаскиваем из шляпы фанты, на которых написаны звери медведь, жираф, пингвин, слон, комар. Каждый из вас должен голосом этого зверя пропеть фразу «Маленькой ёлочке холодно зимой». Потренируемся? По очереди просим пропеть сначала всех медведей, потом жирафов и т.д.
(полу-темень и включаются светомузыка, больше светомузыка не выключается)

*НОВОГОДНИЙ ХОРОВОД – ИГРА «Маленькой ёлочке холодно зимой»* http://files.mail.ru/GJUOPT

7. Вернулись мы на родной и  самый большой материк ЕВРАЗИЯ
Вот они наши родные снег, ёлки и НОВЫЙ ГОД. 
И по традиции мы все вместе встанем в дружный хоровод

*ХОРОВОД под РЕМИКС «В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЁЛОЧКА»* http://files.mail.ru/793WF5

Закончилось наше новогоднее путешествие. Мы не прощаемся с вами, а говорим до свидания и «С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!»
8. А  в подарок наш заключительный и ваш любимый танец НОССА

*АНИМАЦИОННЫЙ ТАНЕЦ НОССА* (до ремикса). Как только начинается ремикс дети продолжают танцевать сами, включается генератор мыльных пузырей  http://files.mail.ru/GQBJ9V

*Перетанцовки ковбоев*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3511498m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/3498186m.jpg[/IMG]

*Стиляги в Голливуде*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3509450.jpg[/IMG]

*Ловим рыбу*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3475658.jpg[/IMG]

*Новогодние пингвины-ёлочки*
[IMG]http://*********ru/3513546.jpg[/IMG]

*
Огромное спасибо Асе Бегляровой за аниммационные танцы 
"С но-вым го-дом" и "Мамба по-русски"*

----------


## Mariia

1. Пономарева Марина Николаевна
2. Директор ДРЦ «Лукошко»
3. г. Тюмень
4. Игровая программа "Как елочка за звездой ходила»
5. Игровая программа детей среднего дошкольного возраста (делали и на малышей)
6. Приложение – фотографии, видео к сожалению мало. 

*Как елочка за звездочкой ходила…*

Елочка 
Ворона
Зайка 
Белка, Снегурочка 
Дед Мороз 

Фонограмма 1 «Елочка, елка, лесной аромат…»
*Елочка под фонограмму*: Вам хочу я рассказать,
Как же скучно здесь стоять.
Все мои подружки,
В елочных игрушках,
Пляшет рядом детвора,
Я ж в лесу стою одна...

Фонограмма 2 «Ворона» 1 куплет
*Вылетает Ворона*: Вы слышали, вы слышали? Новый год наступает, Дед Мороз елку ищет – самую красивую, самую пушистую. А тому, кто самую красивую елку найдет – самый большой подарок достанется. 
*Начинает бегать по залу, приставать к родителям*: Ой, народу то сколько в лес привалило! И с дитями малыми. Здрасьте! Вы елку не видели? Только что б красивая, статная, пушистая.  А это не елка? Нет?
*Елочка*: Ой, что я слышу? Вот это новость! Я ведь с самого детства об этом мечтала – стать настоящей новогодней елкой. Наконец – то моя мечта сбудется!
Во*рона (замечает елку, оглядывает ее со всех сторон, поднимает руки, разочарованно кивает головой):* Ты? Елка? Новогодняя? Ой, держите меня, не могу! Маленькая, неказистая, тебе и звезду то прикрепить некуда.
*Елочка*: Какую звезду?
*Ворона*: Как какую, праздничную, блестящую, самую настоящую…У каждой новогодней елки она обязательно быть должна!
*Елочка:* А где же мне ее взять? Я до звезд не достану – они вон как высоко.
*Ворона*: Так звезды новогодние  - они с неба не падают, их  Дед Мороз выдает елкам самым красивым и самым достойным.
*Елочка*: Ну, тогда я сама к Дедушке Морозу пойду и звездочку попрошу.
*Ворона*: Да как ты пойдешь то? Ты ходить то умеешь, всю жизнь ведь на месте стояла?  А дорогу знаешь? 
*Елочка:* Не умею и дорогу не знаю… Не быть мне елкой новогодней.
*Ворона:* Вот и я говорю -  не быть!
*Елочка:* А я не буду грустить! Я у своих друзей лесных помощи попрошу. Кто в лесу все дорожки знает и быстрее всех бегает?
*Ворона:* Ой, волк что ли?
*Елочка:* Да нет, зайка – попрыгайка!
*Ворона*: Ага, поди поймай-ка его сегодня.
*Елочка:* А мы вот с ребятами сейчас его покричим. Ребята помогите, мне, пожалуйста!  Давайте крикнем: Зайка, зайка приходи, нам дорогу покажи!

Фонограмма 3. *Появляется Зайка:* Ой, приветик, ребятишки! И девчонки и мальчишки! Сколько вас к нам в лес пожаловало! Здравствуй, елочка! Зачем звала?
*Елочка*: Зайка, я к дедушке Морозу собралась за звездочкой новогодней, а ходить то еще и не научилась и дороги не знаю, может поможешь мне – научишь бегать и прыгать.
*Зайка:* Это я запросто! Мы зайчата и ребята очень любим бегать, прыгать и скакать. Правда, ребята? Мы и тебя сейчас научим, а ты на нас внимательно смотри и за нами повторяй! 
Фонограмма 4 . Танец - анимашка
*Заяц*: Елочке в лесочке было два годочка, 
Год росла, два росла, выше мамы подросла, 
Год росла, два росла, выше папы выросла. 

*Елка*: А под елкой зайка, зайка-побегайка. 
Прыг да скок, прыг да скок, зайка-побегайка. 
Прыг да скок, прыг да скок, зайка-побегайка. 

*Ворона:* А на ветках птички -  вороны и синички, 
Чик-чирик, чик-кар-кар - кар  вороны и синички. 
Чик-чирик, чик-кар-кар - кар  вороны и синички

*Вместе:* А вокруг ребята – Саша,  Таня, Ната. 
Ручки хлоп, ручки хлоп: "Здравствуй, Здравствуй Новый год!" 
Ножкой топ, ножкой топ: "Здравствуй, Здравствуй Новый год!"

*Елочка*: Ой, зайка спасибо тебе, вот как быстро ножки мои забегали, запрыгали.
*Ворона:* Ага, и куды теперь запрыгаешь то?
*Зайка:* Как куда? В чащу лесную. По сугробам, по оврагам, по тропинкам, прямо к дедушке Морозу и придем. 
*Елочка*: Зайка, по сугробам по оврагам? А ребята наши не испугаются?
*Зайка*: Да ну, Елочка, они же вон какие большие и смелые. А что бы волков голодных отогнать – мы в колокольчики будем звонить. Ну-ка ребятишки кто самый смелый – через сугроб проходи и колокольчик получи! 

Фонограмма 5. «Бубенцы» 
Ставим два туннеля – детки идут через туннель – на выходе получают колокольчик.

*Зайка:* Ну вот, видишь Елочка, как мы быстро все сугробы и овраги прошли.

Фонограмма 6. Звучит песенка Белочки (1 куплет)

*Елочка*: Ой, зайка, мне кажется, я слышу, как Снегурочка поет. Наверное, мы уже пришли.
*Ворона:* Пришли, как бы не так, да еще пилить и пилить…ой, у меня уж все перья вспотели…
*Зайка:*  Да, нет, еще не конец пути. А поет – это белка, моя соседка. Она целый день крутится, вертится, пригласила пол леса к себе в гости в дупло – а теперь подарки всем готовит.
*Зайка:* Здравствуй, белка!
*Белка:* Здравствуй, зайка! Как дела? Ты куда бежишь с утра? Ух ты, сколько ребят с вами. Здравствуйте! И елочка какая красивая! Да еще и с ножками. Вот это да! Первый раз такое вижу!
*Зайка:* Ты еще не то увидишь, если с Елочкой к Дедушке Морозу пойдешь.
*Ворона:* Ну, конечное, давайте, всех соберем, а потом подарков мне не достанется.
*Белка:* Да я бы с удовольствием, зайка. Только вот еще не всем подарки успела разложить. Видишь, сколько еще носочков пустых висит.
*Елочка:* Белка, так давай мы с ребятами тебе сейчас поможем. Все твои подарки – и шишки, и орешки, и грибочки в носочки сложим.

Фонограмма 7. Рассыпаем орехи, шишки, желуди и собираем в декоративные носочки, пришитые на ленту. Ленту натягивают два героя или привязываем к чему – либо устоичивому. 

*Белочка*: Ну, спасибо ребятишки! Помогли мне справиться, пойду я своих бельчат проведаю и тоже к Дедушке Морозу поведу на красивую елочку полюбоваться.
*Елочка*: Ой, а где же зайка? Никак убежал, заблудился. Ой, в логово к волку провалился.
*Ворона*: А заяц то заблудился,
Выбраться старается,
Да волк ругается,
За шубу зайца хватает,
К нам не пускает!

*Елочка:*
А мы зайца выручим,
Громко, грозно порычим.
Волк струсит,
Да зайца отпустит.
Дети и Елочка рычат.

*Ворона:*
Волк пуще злиться –
Зайку съесть грозиться!

*Елочка:*
А мы волка напугаем,
Да собачками залаем!
Дети и Елочка лают.

*Ворона:* А волк не трусит –
Вот-вот зайку укусит!

*Елочка:* А мы волка напугаем,
Да из ружей постреляем,
В ладоши похлопаем,
Ногами затопаем,
Очень страшно зарычим,
Завизжим и закричим!

*Ворона:* А волк зайца не отпускает, вам сейчас загадки загадает 
Что за дивные игрушки: 
Не гирлянды, не хлопушки.
И висят не для игры!
То стеклянные….(шары)

В центре комнаты стоит,
Вся игрушками блестит.
Колется иголочка,
Как красива…(елочка)

Видел я вчера у ёлки:
По дорожке шли иголки!
Но меня не проведешь!
Понял я, что это…(ёж)

Этот зверь зимой не бродит,
Из берлоги не выходит.
Крепко спит топтыжка
Лежебока - ….(мишка)

Кто привез из зимней сказки
Вам подарков целый воз?
Кто ответит без подсказки?
Это….(Дедушка Мороз)

От лисички тот зверек
Убегает наутек.
Ну-ка, угадайка-ка!
Это белый….(зайка)

*Отгадки показываем детям – большие игрушки. На отгадку про зайца – выходит заяц.*

*Заяц*: Ой! Спасибо ребятишки!  Выручили, меня – от злого волка спасли. Оказывается никакой волк не страшен, когда друзья тебе помогают. 
*Елочка*: Зайка, а ворона то нам совсем не помогала, злому волку хотела тебя отдать на съедение.
*Ворона:* Кто не помогал, я не помогала, да я больше всех рычала, то есть кричала, то есть каркала.
*Зайка*: Ах ты, обманщица, вот я тебя сейчас проучу – как снежком запущу. А ребята мне помогут.

Фонограмма  8.  Играем в снежки с вороной и друг с другом.

*Ворона*: Ой, простите! Не губите! Кидаться прекратите! Не буду больше хулиганить. Все перышки мои замочили.  
*Елочка*: А не будешь больше зайку обижать.
*Ворона*: Да не буду, я не буду!
Зайка*: Слушай, елочка, мы пока снежками играли, кажется тропинку потеряли. Не пойму в какую сторону идти, как Дедушку Мороза найти.*Ворона: Ага, заблудились! Вот, а что я говорила - застрянете в сугробах. Так вам и надо – не послушались меня! Сейчас будете здесь праздник встречать и без звезды и без подарков. 
*Елочка (грустно):* Видимо, действительно я не настоящая, не видать мне звездочки праздничной новогодней.
*Заяц*: Да, что ты елочка, загрустила?  Найдем мы дорогу к дедушке. Кто в лесу всех зверюшек маленьких оберегает, в холодную пору и накормит и отогреет. Это ж Снегурочка – внучка Дедушки Мороза. Вот я ее сейчас и позову, что бы нас к дедушке своему отвела.
*Белка:* Снегурочка! Снегурочка! Приходи, нам с елочкой помоги!

Фонограмма 9. Выходит Снегурочка: 1 куплет 

*Снегурочка*: Здравствуйте, мои друзья, родители и ребятня. Здравствуй, Зайка! Ой, а кто это с тобой? Елочка, какая красивая! Куда это вы такой большой компанией перед праздником собрались?
*Зайка*: Мы к Дедушке Морозу идем.
*Снегурочка*: За подарками, наверное?
*Зайка*: Да нет, Снегурочка, мы к Дедушке за звездой для елочки идем. Что бы стать ей елочкой не простой, а новогодней.
*Елочка*: Вот только пока в снежки играли -  дорогу потеряли и лапки заморозили. 
*Снегурочка*: Да, снег у нас в лесу холодный. Ну не волнуйтесь, сейчас мы с ребятами потанцуем и согреемся.

Фонограмма 10. Танец – игра со Снегурочкой «ВЫПАЛ БЕЛЕНЬКИЙ СНЕЖОК…

*Елочка*: Ой, и правда согрелись.
*Зайка*: И незаметно к дому Дедушки пришли. Надо в домик постучать, к нам Дедушку позвать.
*Зайка, Елочка, Снегурочка*: Тук, тук, тук, Дедушка, ты тут?
*Дедушка Мороз:* Кто стучит в мой терем зимний? Ну - ка выйду, посмотрю (выходит из-за терема) 

Фонограмма 11. Появление Деда Мороза

*Дедушка Мороз*: Снегурочка, это ты стучишь?
*Снегурочка*: Здравствуй, дедушка. Смотри, сколько ребят я к тебе в гости привела.
*Дед Мороз*: Ишь ты, сколько ребятишек, и девчонок и мальчишек! Здравствуйте, гости дорогие! А я сам к вам на праздник собирался, хотел елочку самую красивую принести.
*Ворона*: Вот, вот Дед Мороз, а я тут как тут, елку самую красивую нашла, к тебе привела, по сугробам, по оврагам шла, надрывалася… Еле уговорила ее к тебе прийти. Мне за это самый большой подарок надо, где тут у тебя подарки?
*Заяц:* Вот ворона, вот каркуша!  Не верь ей, дедушка, елочка сама к тебе пошла. Ничего не испугалась, меня от злого волка спасла с ребятами. Мы с елочкой вместе за звездочкой новогодней шли.
*Дед Мороз*: Ну что ж раз такое дело – так и сделаем, быть тебе маленькая елочка  елкой новогодней на нашем лесном празднике, а эту большую елку я с собой в город отнесу. Где Снегурочка у меня звезды новогодние волшебные? Подавай мне самую красивую, сейчас елочку награждать бедем. 

Фонограмма 12.  Вставляем елочке в колпачек звезду.

*Елочка*: Ой, спасибо, дедушка!  Вот порадовал меня, никаких больше подарков не надо. Только вот у нас в лесу много елочек зеленых красивых, каждая из них в новогодний праздник красивой хочет стать.
*Дед Мороз*: Это тоже не беда. Мы с ребятами сейчас волшебные колокольчики возьмем и елочки наши украсим.

Фонограмма  13  На стенах прикреплены вырезанные елочки из липкой ленты – ребята подходят и приклеивают к ним колокольчики, которые получили на выходе из туннеля.

*Снегурочка*: Вот какая красота получилась, дедушка!
*Дед Мороз*: А что б было веселей огоньки зажжем на них. Ну- ка, дети раз, два, три, наши елочки гори!
*Ворона*: Ничего у вас не получиться, меня обманули, подарка не дали. Все красивые, нарядные, цветные… а я всегда  черная, не праздничная. Не дам елки зажечь, все крыльями потушу, не бывать им самыми красивыми!!!
*Снегурочка:* Ворона, так ты тоже красивой на празднике мечтаешь стать?
*Ворона*: А как – же? Я ж хоть и птица, но все таки женщина!
*Дедушка Мороз*: Ну так бы и сказала Ворона! Будет и у тебя наряд красивый на праздник. Ну-ка вьюга завывай, ну-ка ветер прилетай, принесите ты нам не снег, а перьев сказочных букет.

Фонограмма  14.  Рассыпаем перышки

*Дед Мороз*: Эй, ребятишки и родители  помогите, все перышки в короб мой волшебный соберите. Будем дальше колдовать и вороне шить наряд.

Фонограмма  15. Собираем перышки в коробки.

*Дед Мороз*: Ай, да ребятишки молодцы! Посох мой волшебный помоги,  как скажу я раз, два, три - вороне наряд новогодний найди. Раз, два, три (достает из коробки с перышками боа – одевает вороне на шею)
*Ворона*: Красота - то какая!!! Я ж раньше почему такая вредная была, да потому что у меня такой красоты не было, а теперь  - да я ж теперь сама как елка новогодняя. Только огоньков не хватает. 
*Снегурочка*: И правда, Дедушка, огоньки то на наших елочках не горят.
*Дед Мороз*.
Эту мы беду исправим,
Все огни гореть заставим!
Скажем дружно: "Раз! Два! Три!
Наша елочка, свети!"
(Дети повторяют слова еще раз, но огоньки не зажигаются).
Снегурочка: Прокричали мы без толку,
Не засветились наши елки!
Дед Мороз: Значит, кто-то не кричал,
Кто-то, видно, промолчал!
Ну-ка, крикнем еще раз громче, веселее!
Раз, два, три! Елочка, свети! 

Фонограмма 16  (На елке вспыхивают огоньки) 

*Дед Мороз*: Дружно встанем в хоровод, 
Песней встретим Новый год
Жду от вас я песни звонкой
Про метель, про лес, про елку.

Фонограмма 17. Хоровод. 

*Снегурочка*: Дедушка Мороз, ребята с елочкой к тебе такой далекий путь проделали. Надо их подарками наградить
*Ворона*: И мне и мне подарок!
*Дед Мороз*: Подожди ворона, наплясался я, жарко, надо мне водички студеной из колодца испить, а потом уж и до подарков очередь дойдет. Ну-ка помоги, где тут колодец мой волшебный, дать водицы Дед Морозу напиться.
*Подходит к колодцу, крутит, достает ведерко, пытается выпить, высыпает оттуда дождик.* 
*Дед Мороз*: Ишь ты замерзла совсем. Сейчас я ее расколдую.

Фонограмма        18     Достает подарки.

*Снегурочка*: Ой, да это же подарки! Хитрый ты дедушка. Куда подарки спрятал.
*Дед Мороз*: Да я не спрятал - для ребят берег. Елочка и зайка помогайте, ребятам подарки раздавайте!

Фонограмма 19.   Раздаем подарки, фотографируемся. 

*Снегурочка*: Пришла пора, проститься нужно,
Всех поздравляю от души!
*Дед Мороз*: Пусть Новый год встречают дружно
И взрослые и малыши!
До свидания!

----------


## Mariia

1. Танец - анимашка с зайцем 
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3568457m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

2. Идем через туннели
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/2476587m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

3. Собираем шишки. желуди для белочки
[IMG]http://*********ru/3590984m.jpg[/IMG]

4. Играем в снежки
[IMG]http://*********org/2466347m.jpg[/IMG]

5. Танцуем со Снегурочкой
[IMG]http://*********ru/3581768m.jpg[/IMG]

6. Дарим елочке звезду
[IMG]http://*********org/2449963m.jpg[/IMG]

7. Крепим колокольчики на елочки
[IMG]http://*********ru/3576648m.jpg[/IMG]

8. Собираем перышки
[IMG]http://*********org/2447915m.jpg[/IMG]

9. Вот такая красиваятеперь стала ворона
[IMG]http://*********ru/3558216m.jpg[/IMG]

10. Колдуем у колодца с подарками
[IMG]http://*********org/2438699m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нина Лаптева

1.ФИО
Лаптева Нина Анатольевна
2.Должность
руководитель праздничного агентства "12 месяцев"
3.Город
г.Киров (Кировская область)
4.Название программы
Проект для детских садов "Новогодняя почта. Видео-письмо от Деда Мороза" (группы по 15-25 человек)
5.Возрастная категория
3-7 лет
6.Сценарий
Проект реализуется перед новогодними утренниками в детском саду. 
Во время информационного периода родителям предоставляется информация в виде объявления-афиши.
Текст афиши:
Новогодняя почта Деда Мороза начала свою работу.
 Множество поздравительных писем, наполненных волшебством, летят в красочных конвертах во все уголки Земного шара.
А у Вас есть возможность подарить настоящее чудо детям ещё до прихода Дедушки Мороза !
Весёлый почтальон-Снеговик придёт в гости прямо в Детский Сад, поиграет в «снежные» игры, подарит видео-письмо от Деда Мороза в красочной упаковке и сладкий сувенир!
В видео-письме Дедушка Мороз, Снегурочка в игровой форме поздравят ребёнка с Наступающим Новым Годом!
Стоимость видео-письма  _______
В стоимость входит:
- видео-письмо – обращение Деда Мороза к ребёнку (театрализованное поздравление с участием Деда Мороза, Снегурочки, Снеговика), длительность видео 7-10 минут
- доставка писем Снеговиком в Детский Сад, игровая программа, длительность 10-15 минут
- сладость-сувенир

Сценарий игровой программы: 
(детки сидят на стульчиках в зале, Снеговик несёт тяжёлый мешок и охает)
Снеговик: Ох, какой тяжёлый мешок. О-ох. Ой, привет, ребята! Вы меня узнали? Я из снега слеплен, а вносу морковка, ещё ведёрко на голове у меня! Кто же я?
Дети: Снеговик!
Снеговик: Да, правильно угадали. Я Снеговик! Спешу к Вам издалека,проверить готовы ли Вы к празднику. А какой праздник собираетесь встречать? Может папин праздник, или мамин?
Дети: Нет!
Снеговик: А какой?
Дети: Новый год!
Снеговик: Новый Год? Правильно! Конечно же новый год! А что у нас бывает в праздник новогодний? Что за красавица зелёная с яркими огнями к Вам приходит?
Дети:ёлка!
Снеговик: Верно, ёлка! Ой, а где у Вас ёлочка?Дедушка Мороз ещё не принёс? Не порядок! Я Вам сейчас подарю ёлочку, только мне нужно помочь! На месте попрыгай, а потом покружись и громко крикни - "Ёлка, появись!" Теперь все вместе! (дети повторяют) Так, что-то ёлочки нет! Ещё разик попробуем (ещё раз пробуют) Заглянем в мешок! Ой, вот же она, ёлочка нарядная! (достаёт из мешка маленькую ёлочку украшенную бусами и шариками). Я всего лишь Снеговик, смог маленькую ёлочку наволшебничать. А уж большую Вам принесёт Дедушка Мороз. Что, ребята возле ёлки мы в новый год делаем? Водим хороводы и песни поём. Поэтому, сейчас встанем вокруг ёлки и песню ей споём.
(Поют песню "Маленькой ёлочке" 2 куплета)
Снеговик: Да, слышу - песни учили, к новому году готовились. Слушайте, ребята, Новый год - праздник зимний, а зимой бывает много снега. Но я смотрю, снега у Вас здесь нет, только лишь за окном. Почему?
Дети: потому что он растает.
Снеговик: И правда, растает! Но я же сегодня волшебник, поэтому я принёс снег, который не тает. (из мешка достаёт снежки). И этим снежком я вас поморожу, а вы меня.
(Игра "Снежки" - детки и Снеговик кидают друг в друга синтепоновые шарики)
Снеговик:Ох, хорошо-то как! Охладили снеговичка. Теперь посмотрим, кто больше всех снежков обратно в мешочек принесёт.
(Дети собирают снежки)
Снеговик: Ребята,что ещё в новый год бывает?Правильно, Дед Мороз подарки дарит. Я хоть и не Дед Мороз, но подарочки принёс. Они в мешочке моём.
(Запускает руку в мешок, в мешке одевает на руку игрушку-петрушку и начинает говорить голосом Петрушки)
Петрушка: Ой-ой-ой!
Снеговик: Ребята, кто это?
Петрушка: Я весёлая игрушка, а зовут меня Петрушка. Я вместе со Снеговиком в мешке к Вам добирался, наблюдал, чтобы Снеговик вовремя подарочки принёс! И подарки я Вам отдам, конечно, но сначала поиграйте и со мной. Я люблю в прятки играть. Встанем в кружок, глазки закроем, ручки за спину. А я у кого-то в ручке спрячусь. Потом глазки все откроют, выберем мальчишку или девчонку, которая отгадает, у кого же спрятался я. 
(Игра "Прятки" - дети в плотном кругу, руки сзади. Снеговик Петрушку кладёт кому-то в руку, тот ребёнок не должен подавать виду, что Петрушка у него, водящий должен отгадать у кого Петрушка)
Петрушка: Да в прятки поиграли, теперь и подарки. Ну-ка, Снеговик, скорей меня в мешок, я буду подарки подавать.
(Снеговик кладёт Петрушку в мешок)
Снеговик: Ребята, иду я к Вам из волшебного леса. Кое-кто передал Вам подарки. Кто это, я Вам не скажу,я Вам письмо от него подарю (отдаёт диски). В письме этом сказка и поздравления, посмотрите сказку и сразу узнаете, кто же меня к Вам с подарками послал. А вот и подарочки. (Достаёт конфету, к которой привязан шарик - ёлочная игрушка). Конфетка сладкая, которая исполняет желания. Скушаешь её и всё, что пожелаешь - всё сбудется. А это шарик. Шарик тоже непростой. Этот шарик помогает Дедушке Морозу. Повесьте шарик на ёлочку свою и Дедушка Мороз увидит, куда же ему с подарками спешить. А сейчас, ребята, мне пора возвращаться в сказочный лес! С наступающим Вас Новым Годом и не забывайте, что Дед Мороз уже в пути, спешит к Вам. Встретьте его стихами и песнями. До новых встреч. (Прощается с детьми и уходит)

Далее, детям показывают видео либо на проекторе прямо в детском саду, либо детки просматривают дома с родителями (Каждому ребёнку вручается диск)

Видео-письмо:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk-piM7T7Ew (одно качество)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIkw6...ature=youtu.be    (другое качество)
Сценарий видео-письма:
1 сцена. Появляется Снеговик в кадре (можно крупным планом)
Снеговик: Ребята, привет! А это опять я! Ну что, интересно узнать, кто же передал мне подарочки, которые я Вам принёс – игры весёлые, забавные и конфетку волшебную, исполняющую желания. Тогда смотрите внимательно!

Спец.эффектом переходит на др. кадр.

2 сцена. Появляется Снегурочка, оглядывается по сторонам, ищет кого-то.
Снегурочка: Дед Мороз! Де-ду-шка. Дедушка Мороз! Ничего не понимаю. О, ребята, здравствуйте! (смотрит в камеру). Вы Деда Мороза не видели? В красной шубе, с белой пушистой бородой, с мешком, посохом волшебным. Дедушка мой. Дедушка Мороз! Ребята, помогите мне. Когда Деда Мороза увидите, сразу хлопайте в ладоши и топайте ножками. Договорились? Вот и отлично! (замечает посох) Так, вот посох Дедушки, а где же сам Дед мороз? Посмотрим там. (указывая в сторону, уходит из кадра)


3 сцена. Дед Мороз наряжает ёлку (вешает мишуру, игрушки, поёт песенку «В лесу родилась ёлочка»). Приходит Снегурочка, фоном звучат аплодисменты)
Снегурочка: Дедушка! Вот ты где! (Далее – обращается к детям) Спасибо ребята, помогли мне Деда Мороза найти. 
Д.М. Да, а что такое? Что случилось, внученька Снегурочка?
Снегурочка: Дед Мороз! Скоро праздник новогодний и Снеговик собирается к ребятам наведаться, посмотреть, как они готовятся к новому году. Учат ли они песни весёлые, стихи. Нужно нам ребятам гостинцы передать и снежный привет!
Д.М. Конечно! Где мой посох волшебный?  (берёт посох, Снегурочка помогает. Посохом махнёт, музыка волшебная, эффект)

4 сцена: 
Д.М.: Снегурочка, подай мне мешок, куда мы игры для ребят соберём, да хороводы.
(Снегурочка открывает мешок)
Д.М. (машет посохом в разные стороны, потом направляет посох к мешку)
Раз, два, три,
Игры яркие лови,
Снегурочка: Четыре, может даже пять,
Хоровод води опять. (делает вид, что сыплет что-то в мешок)
Д.М.Шесть и семь, и даже восемь,
Станцевать тебя попросим.
Снегурочка: Вот и девять, рядом десять
Никогда не стой на месте.
Д.М.: Посмотри-ка ты дружок, 
Чем наполнился мешок!
Снегурочка: Да, мешочек полон всем самым интересным! И всё это для Вас, ребята.
Д.М. Ещё небольшой сюрприз!
Снежинка к снежинке,
Кружись, не робей,
Подарок волшебный, 
Порадуй детей!
(Стукает посохом, эффект волшебства, в руке появляется конфета, красиво оформленная )
Снегурочка- Эта конфета волшебная. Скушаешь её и исполнится твоё заветное желание, всё что пожелаешь, главное, верить в чудо! 
Д.М. Дорогой дружочек! Я, Дед Мороз, и внучка моя, Снегурочка, поздравляем тебя с наступающим Новым Годом! 
Сколько всего интересного тебя ожидает в Новом Году! Целый год наблюдал за ребятами, как хорошо они себя ведут, слушаются ли взрослых, читают ли книжки, ждут ли меня. Знаю-знаю, ждёшь меня, дружок, в гости! И я обязательно приеду на санях праздничных с подарками! Ну а сейчас отправляю к тебе своего помощника Снеговика! И передаю с ним снежный свой привет и небольшой подарок. Всё в этом мешке!
Внученька, позови Снеговика-помощника.
Снегурочка: - Снеговик! 
(Появляется Снеговик)
Снеговик Слушаю Дедушка Мороз, слушаю Снегурочка. Звали меня?
Д.М: Звали-звали.
Снегурочка: Очень ждали.
Д.М.: Снеговик, мой верный помощник! Собирайся в путь-дорогу, к ребятам. И передай им мой небольшой подарок. Поиграй с ними в игры, поводи хороводы и вот конфета для них волшебная.
Снеговик: Всё передам Дедушка Мороз! А теперь мне пора! До встречи Дед Мороз, до встречи Снегурочка! (уходит, Д.М и Снегурочка машут Д.М.)

5 сцена. Дед Мороз крупным планом в кадре.
Д.М.- Дружок, если ты смотришь это послание праздничное, значит Снеговик побывал у тебя в гостях, всё во время доставил – и игры, и хоровод, и мой снежный привет. С наступающим Новым Годом! Ещё встретимся! Жди меня с подарками! (Подмигивает) И верь, что чудеса бывают, если очень сильно верить в них!

----------


## Mariia

Проводили на средний возраст и совсем малышей
[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3542856m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Здесь есть немного видео, снимали и монтировали родители.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQipv...feature=relmfu

Материал  полностью авторским не является, очень многое взято с просторов интернета и с любимого сайта.
Спасибо большое всем авторам идей и идеек, сейчас уже, к сожалению, не смогу написать что откуда брала, прошел целый год.
Но сюжет, подводки, связки продумывали вроде сами))))

Музыка
http://files.mail.ru/BJVNV4

----------


## гунька

Если еще не поздно....
1. Воробьева Елена Евгеньевна
2. Муниципальное бюджетное учреждение Централизованная клубная система г.п. Фряново Московской обл.
3. Руководитель клубного объединения "Затейник" 
4.Сценарий театрализованного Новогоднего представления-огонька
          « Чудеса в Новогоднем королевстве-» для врослой аудитории.


Сценарий театрализованного Новогоднего представления-огонька
          « Чудеса в Новогоднем королевстве-»

Звучат новогодние фанфары.
На сцену выбегают два пажа.

1 паж: Итак, внимание, внимание!
             Всех затаить прошу дыхание!
2 паж: На радость всем и удивление
             Мы начинаем представление!
1 паж: Наступил этот час-двери настежь,
             Заходите, друзья, заходите!
             С Новым годом вас, с новым счастьем,
              Новых дел вам и новых открытий!
2 паж: С новым годом, счастливым годом
              Всех,друзья, вас сейчас поздравляем!
              И наш замечательный праздник
              Песней общей мы начинаем!
                  ( ПЕСНЯ»ПЯТЬ МИНУТ»)

Что всегда в начале праздника поют?
Угадайте! Ну,конечно, пять минут!
В пять минут вам постараться в нашем зале всем собраться,
Где друзья вас за столами ждут.
              Заходите, мы ждем вас в любую непогоду.
              Новый год с огоньком – это как закон природы.
Пусть шумит карнавал, всех друзей собравши в зале,
Мы поднимем бокал, чтобы жить вам без печали.
                       И друзей, и знакомых,
                       Всех зовем на огонек,
                       Встретить Новый год, как дома!
Пусть шампанским наполняется бокал,
В вихре танца кружит шумный карнавал.
Огонек в сердцах зажжется, и опять в наш зал ворвется
Новый год, а с ним веселья шквал!
              Так поднимем бокал за друзей и за любимых,
               И за пап, и за мам, за друзей неповторимых.
Пусть сверкают огни и на елочке игрушки,
Пусть взрываются лишь, лишь петарды и хлопушки.
                            Так бабахнем, чтоб стало
                             Сразу всем нам веселей
                             И не показалось мало!
Год Дракона все дела закрыл и сдал,
Эстафету году Змейки передал.
Будет добрым год и чистым, будет мягким и пушистым,
И за это мы нальем бокал.
                Не грусти и не плачь в этот славный год змеиный,
                 Пожелаем удач и любви большой взаимной.
Не рычи, не телись, поздравляя с Новым годом.
И  шипеть научись, то ж Змея, а не корова.
                                Улыбайтесь, встречая
                                Этот самый год Змеи,
                                 И он вас не покусает.
Кто с улыбкой встретит этот Новый год,
Тот с улыбкою его и проведет.
И тогда с веселым смехом, и здоровьем, и успехом
Он всерез, поверьте, к вам придет.
                 И пора уж давно тост сказать с глубоким чувством
                 Нам за спорт, за кино, за культуру, за искусство.
И еще пожелать, чтобы все судьбы капризы
Вам не в хвори встречать, а с улыбкой Моны Лизы…
                                Чтоб душа ваша пела,
                                 И счастливым был финал
                                 Даже в пьесе про Отелло.
В Новый год, так и знай, хорошо смеяться первым.
Веселись, пой, играй, но, конечно, не на нервах.
              Пять минут, пять минут, можно петь, любить, смеяться,
              Так пускай все нальют за две тысячи тринадцать!
И поднимем бокалы за счастливый Новый год,
За удачное начало!

1 паж: С Новым годом, дорогие!
2 паж: С Новым годом вас, друзья!
1 паж: Ну, бокалы наполняйте,
             Веселее поднимайте!
2 паж: Пусть шампанское рекою целый год для вас течет!
1 паж: Пусть здоровье не подводит, не ругает  строгий босс!
2 паж: В наступившем вновь году прочь гоните вы беду!
1 паж: Пусть вам встретится любовь, иль зажжетесь прежней вновь!
2 паж: Дай вам Бог друзей сберечь и желать все новых встреч!
1 паж: С Новым годом! Не пора ли
             Нам шампанского открыть…
2 паж: И по полному бокалу
             Всем собравшимся налить?
1 паж: С Новым годом! Не пора ли?
             Ну, конечно же, пора!
2 паж: Поднимаем вверх бокалы!
             С Новым годом всех!
ВМЕСТЕ: УРА!
             ( 3-4 мин.пауза.Гости выпивают и закусывают)

1 паж: Мы не волшебники, мы только учимся….
2 паж: Но дружба и любовь помогают нам делать…
ВМЕСТЕ: Настоящие чудеса!
1 паж: Это присказка, не сказка, сказка будет впереди!
2 паж: Сказка в двери постучится, скажем гостю: «Заходи!»
( ВЫХОДИТ ФЕЯ С ПЕСНЕЙ О СКАЗКЕ)

Фея: (поет): Сказки очень любят все люди на свете,
                       Это, скажем прямо, уже не секрет.
                       И порою взрослые в сказке, как дети,
                        На любой вопрос всегда найдут ответ.
                        Сказку посмотреть или просто послушать
                        Сколько б ему не было, всяк будет рад.
                         Ну, а для того, чтобы не было скучно,
                          Сказку мы расскажем вам на новый лад!
ФЕЯ: Собравшимся здесь зрителям сегодня и сейчас
           Расскажем сказку добрую, как будто в первый раз.
            Все в этой сказке старенькой закручено хитро,
            Хоть зло, конечно, будет в ней, но победит добро.
            Я фея очень добрая, про то я не шучу,
            Чтоб все вы были счастливы, вам пожелать хочу!
             Здоровья, неба мирного, и много долгих лет…
             Пусть будет на столе у вас всегда в достатке хлеб.
             Что хочется, пусть сбудется, иначе нам нельзя…
              А вот и наша Золушка….
              Знакомьтесь с ней, друзья!

( Выходит Золушка, поет один куплет песни» Золушка»)  

Зол: 
  Хоть поверьте, хоть проверьте-мне приснился странный сон.
 Принц во сне ко мне явился прямо в ночь под Новый год.       
 И на бал меня повез он на серебряном коне,       
 И при всем честном народе предложенье сделал мне.
Ля-ля-ля……..
( В это время выходит мачеха. Золушка прячется)
МАЧЕХА:
(выходит, смотрится в зеркало)
Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи, да всю правду доложи.
Я ль на свете всех милее, всех румяней и белее?

ЗЕРКАЛО (за кадром):
Ты прекрасна, спору нет.
Но живет с тобою вместе
Та, что все ж тебя прелестней.
Золушкой ее зовут…

Мачеха:
Что за разговоры тут!
Я тебя зачем купила? Чтоб ты правду говорило,
Ну а ты опять мне врешь!
Где она, ядрена вошь???

  ( На вступлении песни Мачехи появляется Золушка, танцует с метлой)

                        ПЕСНЯ МАЧЕХИ.
И почему я обязана жить с тобой,
И почему я за все плачу.
За то, что ешь и что пьешь, я плачу с лихвой,
Но не хочу я так, не хочу.
А про тебя говорят – у нее душа
Гораздо чище, чем у других.
Мол, и умна, и мила, всюду хороша.
Но я-то знаю тихонь таких.
Ты еще огрызнись, ты еще спиною повернись..
Я тебе, учти, не порчу жизнь
Только из милости.
Ты тут не сиди,
Лучше за хозяйством пригляди.
А потом уж будешь петь свои
Дурацкие песни.

Мачеха:
Ты все танцуешь, прелестная дочь…
У меня, у бедной женщины, целый день забот не счесть,
Чтоб тебе, лентяйка мерзкая, было что и пить и есть!
Чтоб нарядов мне хватало, чтоб еще худей ты стала.
Уходи же с глаз долой  да поди полы помой!
И торопись, драгоценная дочь! Бал королевский нас ждет в эту ночь!
( Золушка убегает)

Мачеха ставит зеркало на стол)

Работать я тебя заставлю!!!!
А зеркало сюда поставлю,
Дел-то много предстоит,
Пусть пока тут постоит!


Ну, а вы, мои родные, мои дочки дорогие,
Торопитесь быстро в зал!
Собирайтесь-ка на бал!


( выбегают дочки)
1 дочка: Как он красив, новогодний наш зал…
Мачеха: Ах, крошки мои, кто бы замуж вас взял!
2 дочка: Вышла б я замуж за генерала…
1 дочка: А я министру женою бы стала…
Мачеха: Цыц, мои крошки! Вон-целый зал
                 Здесь мужиков…Ишь ты, ей генерала!
                 Давайте-ка с песней по залу пройдите,
                 Во всей красе себя покажите!
( ПЕСНЯ ДОЧЕК « МЫ ТАКИЕ РАЗНЫЕ»)

             ПЕСНЯ ДОЧЕК.
( на мотив гр.»Фабрика» Мы такие разные»)

Миленький ты мой, потеряла я покой,
Еду, еду за тобой, олигарховый ты мой.
Возле елочки хожу и морожено лижу,
Да по сторонам гляжу, а его не нахожу.
                Мы такие разные, загорело-красные,
                Офигенно модные девочки свободные.
                Вы такие разные, умные, но странные
                 Глупые красивые мужики.
Ой, смотри какой, симпатичный молодой
Не подходит мне такой, слишком больно молодой…
А вон там смотри, какой, с толстой цепью золотой…
Ты чего, совсем того, он пришел сюда с женой.
                 Мы такие разные, рыжие и красные,
                 Молодые, смелые, суперзагорелые.
                  Вы такие разные, кобели опасные,
                   Ох, непостоянные мужики!
Елки-палки, всюду огни,
А мужиков здесь много, но все не одни.
Они с женою рядом пьют и едят,
На нас, красивых таких, они с тоскою глядят.
Вон один в салате уснул,
А тот вон, лысый, глянь-ка, мне подмигнул.
А тот, в костюме, ох,какой  заводной…ой
                    ПРОИГРЫШ
              Новый год пришел, на балу так хорошо,
               Женихов себе найдем, с ними мы плясать пойдем.
                Я прическу накручу,
                А я попой поверчу,
                Пусть завидуют нам те, те, кто нас не захотел.
Мы такие разные в поисках прекрасного,
Загорело-модные девушки на отдыхе.
Вы такие разные, глупые, домашние,
Все равно любимые мужики!
                  Ах, какой собрался народ!
                  Да тот народ сидит и только лишь пьет.
                  Да ну, сестрица, я на них не смотрю,
                  Я закрываю глаза и представляю его…
                  Солнце, море, номер пять звезд,
                   И этот мачо, что с собою увез…
                  Любовь, брильянты, серьги,  шубка меховая…
Елки-палки, всюду огни,
Да разве мы с тобою будем одни?
Пусть мужики с женой разводят ля-ля,
А мы, красивые две, пойдем кадрить короля!
Елки-палки, всюду огни,
Мы никогда с тобой не будем одни,
Пойдем вдвоем сейчас кадрить короля…о-ля-ля!

1 дочка: Ах, сколько их  здесь!!! Глаза разбежались!
2 дочка: А мужики-то аж с мест повставали!
Мачеха: Дочечки, чмок, красотули мои,
                В мужья вам годятся лишь короли!
1 дочка: Ах, маменька, фею на помощь позвать бы!
2 дочка: Совет она даст, где нам мужа искать-то!

(ПЕСНЯ ФЕИ « НЕ СПУГНИТЕ ЖЕНИХА»)

Мачеха: Да как это так??? Не знакомить со мною??!!!
                Король-то вдовец, и себя я пристрою!
                И чУдно сыграю невесты я роль…

( ГОЛОС ЗА КАДРОМ: « Внимание, граждане!
                                               В зал входит король!

( под песню « Ох, рано встает охрана» в зал входит король и пажи, обходят вокруг елки. Король садится на трон.)

Мачеха (королю) Я должна вас щас хвалить?
                                Комплименты говорить?
Ах,король, ну нету мочи у народа –
Выпить хочет.
Глянь, колбасится народ…
Праздник нынче, Новый год!.
Я настойки принесла,
Не боись, сама гнала!

Король:
Наливай скорей, народ!
Новый год ведь к нам идет!

Мачеха:
Все налили? Дзынь-ля-ля!
С Новым годом вас, друзья!!!
Король:
А теперь давай хвали,
Комплименты говори!

----------


## гунька

продолжение.

Мачеха: Ах, ваше Величество, как хороши вы!
                 Сильны и надежны, добры и красивы!
(в зал:) Да так, щупловат на вид королишко…
              И ноги кривые, и рожа не слишком…
( королю): Мужчинка, признаюсь, вы в самом соку,
                    Но вот совет ввам один дать могу!
( ПЕСНЯ МАЧЕХИ И КОРОЛЯ)  
ПЕСНЯ КОРОЛЯ И МАЧЕХИ ( НЕ ВОЛНУЙТЕСЬ,ТЕТЯ)

Мачеха: Ах, король мой, давно мне глядеть на вас смешно,
               Не такой вы, как мачо на экране.
               Хоть и много вам лет, но хочу вам дать совет:
               Нынче требует особых фишек свет!
                Без гламура, дядя, имиджа-то нет!  
Король: Ох, и зря, маманя, вы в переживаньях,
                Стиль могу я поменять.
                Говорите смело, что нам надо сделать,
                Огламурить чтоб меня.
Мачеха: Ой, прекрасный дядя, верю, мы поладим,
               Вы красавчик!
Король: Я такой!
Мачеха: В будущем, красавчик, вот вам, плиз, журнальчик..
                А вот вам список бутикОв!
Король: Интересно-таки, что такое бутикИ,
               И на что надевается вот это…
               Почему это вот стОит тыщу восемьсот?
Мачеха: Это скидка…потому что Новый год!
Король: Все, я понял, за гламурностью вперед!
         ( БЫСТРО НАДЕВАЕТ КЕПКУ, ЦЕПЬ, И Т.Д.)
Мачеха: Ой, куда ж вы, дядя, прямо на ночь глядя?
                Новогоднюю причем?
               Я волнуюсь очень, это ведь не срочно…
               Можно ж было и потом.
Король: Не волнуйся, крошка, вот и я, немножко
                Изменившийся…
Мачеха: Весьма!!!
Король: Как там наше пати, от Кардена, кстати,
               От Версаче, от меня! ( ДАРИТ ЦВЕТОК)
Мачеха: Как играет он роль! Вау! Это же король!
Король: А кого ожидали вы увидеть?
Мачеха: Я признаюсь вам, друг, вы гламурней всех вокруг…  
               РасскажИте же, в чем кроется секрет?
Король: А секрета, дорогая, вовсе нет!
Мачеха: Нет???
Король: Нет!!!
              Просто мы, артисты, перевоплотиться
               Любим все, и я готов.
               Не волнуйтесь, люди, я гламурным буду.
               Но не больше двух часов.
Мачеха: Чтоб вы долго жили, чтоб здоровы были,
Король: И одеты от кутюр!
Вместе: Чтобы в жизни вашей
                Новый день был краше,
Мачеха: чтоб гламур был…
Король: И лямур!
( под музыку король уходит)

Мачеха ( зеркалу):

Ну что, зеркало, теперь-то
Я на свете всех милее?
Нет, не так…..а ну, давай мне всю правду отвечай-
Что творится в королевстве?
Принц нашел себе невесту?

ЗЕРКАЛО: (за кадром):
Принц на бал собирается,
Все поет, наряжается.
А душа не на месте…
Грезит он о невесте.
А невеста не знает, что о ней он мечтает.
По хозяйству старается,
Но о принце мечтается…

Золушка (на одном конце сцены)(поет):песня из репертуара гр. Тутси «Незамужняя»

Принц ( на другом конце сцены)(поет):
Понарошку счастья крошку на ладошку положу.
Я боюсь, дрожу немножко, но об этом не скажу.
Я на троне, я в короне, и в моих руках страна.
Это классно, но опасно, потому что жизнь одна.
Я красивый и приятный, очень ладный молодец,
Я успешно заменяю лучший в мире леденец.
Просто ласково потрогай и тихонько попроси,
Развлеку тебя получше, чем ди-джей на Би-Би_Си.
Припев:
Я парень симпатичный,
Я милый и приличный,
Я сладкий на все сто.
Я очень динамичный,
И двигаюсь отлично,
И прыгаю легко.

Золушка:
Тортика «Прагу», принца с Рублевки,
Пусть не богатый, но без свекровки.
Стрижка в салоне, кофе в кроватку.
И до обеда спать сладко-сладко.

ПРИПЕВ: Ах, если бы мечта моя сбылась,
                   Какая жизнь тогда бы началась!
                   Ах, если бы сбылась мечта,
                    Какая жизнь настала бы тогда!
Принц:

Боулинг-клубы и спа-салоны,
И светофор чтоб вечно зеленый.
Золушку в жены, только без тещи.
Вот оно-счастье- нет его проще.

ПРИПЕВ: Ах, если бы сбылась моя мечта,
                   Какая жизнь настала бы тогда!
                   Ах, если бы мечта сбылась,
                    Какая жизнь тогда бы началась!

ВМЕСТЕ:

Двое детишек – девочка, мальчик,
Вот оно, счастье –нет его слаще.

ПРИПЕВ: Ах, если бы мечта моя сбылась,
                    Какая жизнь тогда бы началась!
                    Ах, если бы сбылась мечта,
                    Какая жизнь настала бы тогда!  

ЗЕРКАЛО ( за кадром):

Господа, внимание! Очередное предсказание!
Что на балу творится, все расскажу вам в лицах!
Король с принцем давно не видались,
А на балу повстречались.
И сразу за песни!
 Ну любят они енто дело, хоть ты тресни!

( ПЕСНЯ КОРОЛЯ И ПРИНЦА «Рыбак»)

Мачеха (зеркалу):
Эй, волшебное стекло,
Ну, теперь ты поняло,
Что я на свете всех милее,
Всех румяней и белее?
Ну-ка быстро дай ответ!

ЗЕРКАЛО: ( за кадром):
Хороша ты, спора нет.
Но живут ТАМ, за границей,
Две прекрасные девицы.
И скажу я без затей, что тебя они милей!
Белолицы, чернобровы,
А поют они как клево!
И спешат они к нам в зал
Прямо с корабля на бал!

Мачеха:
Ах ты, мерзкое стекло!
Это врешь ты мне назло!!!!
Ах девицы…ох певицы….
Им бы с принцем покадриться!
С королем бы закрутить….
Что ж, придется обьявить…
Королю:
Ах, ваше Величество, вот мои дочки
                Все трудятся, трудятся и днем и ночью…
Король: Да подожди ты со своими дочками…
                Хочу веселиться, и точка!!!
Мачеха( досадливо топает ногой)
Ваше величество, к нам прибыли гости желанные!
Красавицы иностранные!
Король: Женщины? Иностранные?
               Добро пожаловать, гости долгожданные!

        (ДУЭТ ИНОСТРАННЫХ ГОСТЕЙ)

Мачеха: Ишь, распелись… Эх, жаль, государство мало, разгуляться негде!
Эй, крошки, сюда, поскорее, вдвоем!
Буду знакомить вас с королем!

1 дочка: Эй, король, а где подарки?
                Фунты, стерлинги и марки?
2 дочка: Старый хрыч, я не шучу,
                Мерседес себе хочу!
1 дочка: Новый год уже пришел-
                Дай мне долларов мешок!
2 дочка: И еще давай вдвоем
                Пива «Балтику» попьем!
1 дочка: Дай мне Комета с Диролом,
                Пепси-колы с Кока-колой!
2 дочка: Дай мне Стиморол и Марс,
                И в Канары хоть на час!
ВМЕСТЕ: Рот, король, не разевай!
                    Женихов нам подавай!
Мачеха: Эй, полегче, мои крошки! Вон их в зале сколько, мужчин-то! Есть мужики в зале? Поднимите руки! А почему пустые? В руках что должно быть? Правильно, налитые бокалы! Наливаем и поднимаем! За счастливый Новый год!
             ( ВЫПИЛИ, ЗАКУСИЛИ)     



1 паж: Продолжаем веселье, у елки приключенья!
2 паж: Король-то, не смотри, что старый,
             А как дает жару!
1 паж: И мачеха с дочками зажигают,
             И фея им подпевает!
  ( ПЕСНЯ-ТАНЕЦ КОРОЛЯ И ДЕВОЧЕК)

Король: Как много девушек хороших,
                Как много ласковых имен.
                Но их давно уже не может
                Всех вместить мой телефон…

Девочки: Но мы нечаянно нагрянем, 
                 И глаз уже не отвести.

Король: Какое дивное собранье самой разной красоты-
                 Ты погляди!

ВАЛЯ!

Король: Как мне не хочется покоя!

ЛЕНА!

Король: Как хорошо на свете жить!

СВЕТА!
НАТАША!
ЛЕНА!

Король: Что ж такое!
                Спасибо, сердце,
                Что ты умеешь так любить!

Девочки: Как много женихов хороших,
                 Но наш король такой один!
                 И все мы знаем, что он может,
                 Знаем, может фору дать всем молодым!

Король: Как я люблю вас всех сегодня!
               Что я могу еще сказать…

Девочки: Прекрасный вечер новогодний,
                 Так давайте вместе петь

Король: И танцевать…

Вместе: Если 
               Тебе не хочется покоя,
               Средство
               Тебе мы можем предложить.
               Песню,
               Куда ты вложишь все такое…

Король: И телефончик,
               Куда ты сможешь всех забить!

( Король обнимает всех девушек и уходят со сцены)

Мачеха:
Эй, зеркало, видало,
Каких я дочек воспитала!
Еще б замуж их отдать,
И не о чем горевать…
Ну, да эту проблему мы решим.
Ты лучше мне расскажи,
Принц-то уже приехал?

ЗЕРКАЛО: ( за кадром):
Принц приехал, а Золушке не до смеха…
И дела переделаны, и платье новое,
Но есть одна проблема нерешенная…

Мачеха:
Золушка??!! На бал?!?
Да кто ей позволял????
Ох, как же тяжко  с этой замарашкой!
Ну ладно, сегодня я добрая, так и быть,
Придется разрешить.(задумывается)
Так….мерседес мы с крошками взяли,
Лошадей на пастбище отогнали…
Так что на бал ей ехать не на чем!!!
А такси….договорюсь с диспетчером!
          (уходит)

Золушка: Как мне расстаться с простым пустяком:
                   Что ли на бал добираться пешком?
                   Надо у феи совета спросить…
ГОЛОС ФЕИ ( за кадром):
                 Золушка! Есть в королевстве такси!
                  Петрович, Виктория, новое, старое…
                  Бери телефончик! Дело за малым!
                   Песня золушки и таксистов
                          (на мотив « Все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза»)
Золушка: Ало,ало,ало, диспетчер! Звоню я в новое такси.
                    Я в этот новогодний вечер хочу машину попросить.
 Диспетчер: Ало,ало, вам, девушка, отвечу:
                      Жизнь у таксистов тяжела.
                      И сторожит сегодня целый вечер
                      Их всех ГАИ из-за угла.
               К тому же вечер новогодний, и все на бал спешат сегодня.
              А потому, прекрасная гражданка, машиночек свободных нет!
Золушка: Ало, ало. Ну что мне делать? Звоню я в старое такси…
                Диспетчер, я у вас хотела  быстрей машину попросить.
Диспетчер: Ало, ало, на связи с вами  база,	
                     Таков вам будет мой ответ:
                     Не ждите вы, гражданочка, напрасно,
                    Машин, увы, свободных нет!
         Машины все стоят у базы, ждут на дальняк они заказы.
         А за полтинник по поселку ездить для них совсем резона нет!
Золушка: Ало, ало, ало, Петрович! Спасите, родненький, меня!
                  Пришлите мне машину срочно, не то сгорю я без огня!
Петрович: Ах. Извиняй, прекрасная дивчина,
                   Тебе, конечно, помогу.
                   К утру приедет за тобой машина,
                  Но раньше выслать не могу.
         Ведь первый в баре зависает, а пятый бортиков катает.
        И от ГАИ четвертый удирает, а третий семечки грызет.
Золушка: Ало, ало, ало, Виктория! Хочу машину заказать!
Должна сейчас я очень срочно на новогодний бал попасть.
Диспетчер: Увы и ах, прекрасная гражданка,
                      Сейчас машин свободных нет!
                      Ведь семь один все нежится в кроватке,
                      Два пять уехал на обед.
  Ну, а Витек такси забыл, в администрацию свалил.
Второй справляет Новый год, седьмой на базе кофе пьет.
Ноль первый мирится с женой, восьмой сегодня выходной…

Золушка: Ну кто поможет мне сейчас? Ну, есть мужчины среди вас?
              Ну, пожалейте вы меня, судьба решается моя!
Мужчины: Ты не горюй, прекрасная дивчина,
                     И слезы зря не проливай.
                    Уже летит, летит к тебе машина,
                   Скорей судьбу свою встречай!
( ВЫЕЗЖАЕТ ПРИНЦ НА ЛОШАДИ)
     (песня принца «Белый мерин»)
Красавец весь я из себя и, кстати, холостой.
Пацан я весь гламурный и такой красавец я,
И на меня, прикинь, все девушки бросаются.
Хотят все замуж за такого клевого меня,
Но я за Золушкой отправлю своего коня.
Во мне и в нем так много пыла, страсти и огня,
А ну, красавица, встречай скорей скорей меня!
Ведь у меня есть белый мерин,он всегда со мной,
Ведь у меня есть белый мерин, быстрый и шальной.
Ведь он быстрее мерседеса, самый заводной.
Садись смелей, девчонка, покатаемся с тобой.
ПРИПЕВ:
Белый мерин, белый мерин, стоп сигнальные огни.
Белый мерин, белый мерин, ты попробуй догони.
Ты садись скорей, девчонка, вместе мы покружимся.
Белый мерин быстроходный, мы навек подружимся.


ПРИНЦ. Какие у Вас хорошие, добрые глаза, прелестная Незнакомка…
ЗОЛУШКА. Какие у Вас хорошие, добрые глаза, Принц…
ПРИНЦ. О чём вы мечтаете?
ЗОЛУШКА. А вы о чём?
ПРИНЦ. Всё, о чём я мечтаю, чтобы один-единственный человек на свете сказал мне: «Я люблю тебя».
ЗОЛУШКА. И я. Всё, о чём я мечтаю, чтобы один-единственный человек на свете сказал мне: «Я люблю тебя».
( ПЕСНЯ ПРИНЦА И ЗОЛУШКИ «Новогодняя» из репертуара Н.Королевой)

ЗЕРКАЛО ( за кадром) 

Смотрите, все помирились!
Да как развеселились!
Мачеха носится, к свадьбе готовится!
И дочки, как ужаленные!
А праздник продолжается!

Мачеха:Свадьба, свадьба! Впереди столько дел, столько важных государственных дел! Ничего, крошки, у нас еще есть маленькая надежда!
Фея: А сегодня Новый год! И обязательно прибудет Дед Мороз!
1 дочка: Ура, Дед Мороз! Подарки!
2 дочка: А вот и он!
( ПОД ПЕСНЮ « ХАФАНАНА» ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ДЕД МОРОЗ)

Дед Мороз: С Новым годом! Будет снова
                     В Новый год все только новым!
                     Добрым будет этот век,
                     Добрым будет человек!
Золушка:   Вновь счастливой жизнью новой
                    Заживет Россия снова!
Фея:           Буду всех вас вновь встречать я
                    Каждый год в красивых платьях!
                    Будет добрым торжество,
                    Пусть свершится волшебство!
Мачеха:    Бьют часы 12 раз,
                    Дай Бог каждому из вас
1 дочка:    Много счастья и добра!
2 дочка: Новый год встречать пора!
Дед Мороз: Время мне не удержать,
                     Надо елку зажигать.
Принц: Пусть же множество огней
              Вспыхнет весело на ней!
Фея: Волшебство, свершись, свершись,
ВМЕСТЕ: Наша елочка, зажгись!
Дед Мороз: Приглашаем в хоровод,
                     Вместе встретить Новый год!

( ХОРОВОД « В ЛЕСУ РОДИЛАСЬ ЕЛОЧКА»)

( В сценарии использовались для переделывания песни из Новогоднего телеогонька и "Кривого зеркала")

----------


## Fotiniy7

Понравилась ваша дискотечная программа, но к сожалению музыкальные файлы не открываются, не могли бы вы мне их прислать?

----------

